# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ورشة قلم .....!! ومساحات بيضاء ......!!~

## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... 
طاب مساءكم والصباح ...بطيب من أنوار محمد وآل محمد... 

مدة مضت......وقلمي يفتقر لإعطاء الجديد ....
ويبخل عن تقديم مابجعبته ......!!  

واليوم.....أودعتُه...... في مساحة بيضاء .... يركن فيها صداها.........
.
.
. 
أقلامنا تنتظرنا بشوق .....لتفريغ هالة من الأحاسيس....وكومة من المشاعر .....
في هيئة شعر....أو حتى نثر... 
لنُغطي أجواء الصدى العارم هاهنا......
.
.
. 
إليكم الفكرة ... 


الجميل في هذه المحطة ....
كونها ورشة لتعديل القلم وإصلاحه.... 
من قبل عرضه على منصة الجماهير..>>الله ع الجماهير  :toung:  

وإن نوينا أو احببنا بعد ذلك من وضع مانسطره هنا في اي مكان آخر بالشبكة..لتوضيح نبضه بالخط العريض ...
ولمعرفة آراء إخواننا الأعضاء فيه....فهذا اروع... 

هنا زاوية لتمرين القلم ....ومحاولة إظهاره بأجمل صورة ... 
إذن ...مساحة بيضاء سنلونها بألوان أحاسيسنا المختلفة ... 
محطة لتفريغ شحنات ..(فرح ..حزن ..شوق ... فراق.. عتاب...اغتراب ...) 
في صورة شعر..أو حتى نثر.... 




لكل من يرى نفسه يتذوق الشعر.....فليُجرب إمساك القلم .....وليُبرز مواطن جمال قلمه... 

لكل من يلمس عذوبة في قلمه ونثره لخواطره...فليتجه إلى حيثُ هنا...فنحنُ بشوق لقراءته.. 

حتى لو اكتفيت مبدأياً بكلمة ...بحروف بسيطة...أنا أتشرف بها ....فلا تخجل حتى لاتبخل.... :) 


سأحاول جاهدة لإطفاء هذا الهدوء المُنغمس في صفحتي..... 
وأحتاج مساعدة في كسر كتلة من الصمت..فكوني بالقرب من هنا .... :) 


اتمنى أن تكون فكرتي قد وصلت للجميع... 
الفكرة قابلة للتمدد (استقبل اي إضافة تُعطي المكان رونقاً أكثر :) 

سأعود بإذن الكريم ...للمحاولة ... 


سأحاول..........صُنع الشعر والنثر بأحاسيسي...ولو ببيت أو حتى بكلمة صادقة تخرج من بين خلجاتي .... 


وأنتم معي حاولوا ...... 

.
.
.
هذا المتصفح إهداء للجميع... لامجال للشكر .. 
بكم لُب الصفحة يتكون..وبسطوركم يخلد الإحساس.. 



تقبلوا مودتي وغفير دعائي..
بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عدتُ أحاول.......


غالباً مايكون بجعبتي مجرد كلمات قصيرة ...تُعبر عن شيئ من دواخلي..

وبما أن هذه الأيام لفى وقت للزيارة ...احببتُ أن أُخلد قطعة من قلبي هنا...


إليكم شيئاً من محاولة لصياغتي لأبيات شعري ...


قصدت حسين يمولاي     وأنا وياك اقصد له

تشم تراب أبو اليمة       وتشك أتنفسه وياك ...!!

إذا قاصد له بجسمك     وروحك ..وقلبك والجوارح له 


أنا قلبي قبر لحسين     وفدى لحسين أنا وياك


منبع صغته بقلبي...ورويته بحنيني وشوقي...

وآخر شطر...

فدى لحسين أنا وياك
من نبض قلب أمي خادمة الحسين .... :)

----------


## كبرياء

*مرإأحب ..}*
*وإأول هطول لأحرفي هنآ ..* 
*بـ ع ـبق الجود واليآسمين ..}*
*سأحآول بث كلمآتي ..* 
*بـ ع ـيده ولو بعدآ بسيطآ ..* 
*عن جنون جرح .. لن يتوقف نزفهـ ..~*
*بشكل نثري <~ الأبسط* 



*---*

*أخبرتهآ .. أإنني لن أنسى ..* 
*صدقيني .. وإن طآل البعد ..}*
*ودفنت الرمآل بقآيآ خطوط الذكرى ..~*
*عبثت كثيرآ بكينونتي المميته ..* 
*وتسلطت على جرآحي بقسوة ..* 
*دمرتني .. ودمرت كل مآ يسكن دوآخلي ..{~*
*ولم يتبقى من وعد الذكرى ..* 
*سوى لحظه في كل عآم .. أذكرهآ ..!*
*رغمـ المحبه ..{ تضيع الأورآق لكثرتهآ ..~*

*----*

*دمعهـ ..{* 
*رآئعهـ .., مجنونه ..~*
*ورآقت لي كلمآتكـ بـ ع ـنف ..!*
*سأعود ..~*
*تستآهلين التقييم ..~*
*والفآيف ستآر بعد ..!*

*سي يوو ..!*

----------


## أحلى زهر

سئلتُ منذ فترة عن الحب وآه من ذلك الشعور ..
فسكت لبرهه ثم قلت : إنه ذلك الشعور الذي يجعلك ترى الحياة أجمل بكثير مما كانت عليه ..
 وكأنك للتو تكتشف أشياء لم تكن تعرفها من قبل..
 والأجمل من هذا كله أن يكون ذلك الشعور من طرفين..
وإن حصل ذلك ..
فإنك تكون من اسعد الناس ..
وتعيش اياماً لا مثيل لها وما إن تعرف بحقيقة هذا الحب الخادع تتمنى لو أنه لم يحصل ولم تعرف هذا الشخص ..
او حتى تلاقيه ..
ولكنك تندم طوال عمرك..
ولكن تبقى الذكرى سواءً المفرحة ام المحزنه..
تدمي ذلك القلب ..
وياللأسف فكل الأشياء اجمل بعد اكتشافها...






اتمنى منكم المعذره فهذه اول مره اجرب النثر فيها 
تشجيعكم لأستمر  :in_love:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
كبرياء الحس....... 
لحظة من الذكرى كفيلة بأن تُلملم أوراقكِ المُترامية .....!! 

حرفكِ يأسر قلمي.....لاحُرمت من حضوركِ المُبهج لغرفات قلبي... :) 

أحلى زهر الرائعة .... 
أبقبعةٍ للإخفاء كنتِ تُخفين قلمكِ الرائع.......!! 
حقاً راقت لي محاولتك ...  
واصلي عزيزتي.... 

وكونو بالقرب.......لتزداد سعادتي بحلولكم موطن قلمي ..... 



لازلتُ أحاول صياغة جنون لشعري........والنثر ....!!
.
.
.
.
إليكم جزءاً منها..... 


مرة حسبت إن وصولي للسما ماهو بعيد.. 
فكرت قمت واحتسب واكرر الحلم وأعيد 

حلمي هذاك امن الصغر 
أوصل حدود القمر 
حد ماطرى لي وحضر................. فكرة من قلبي العنيد
.
.
.سأكتفي بذلك......وليبقى قلبي هو السلّم الذي به أصعد لروح القمر.....!!

----------


## بو كوثر

روعتني على رفارف الحب وامسيات المحبين

                   كانت هنا  تراودني عن منابت الامل

                   وانا  اقلم رؤوس الشمع بنار البركان الازلي

                    مزقة اثواب يوسف بين الابواب التي علمتها كيف يكون اللا مكان


       0000000000هناك تاشر هناك  للبعيد الذي اقض مضجعي 

        حبيتي والشمس في قلب الليل 

  لا 0000 لا 0 لا اصدق تفاصيل السهر بين الشعر المجنون 

  الملك الذي درب الشعر على المجون والجنون 00هنا

  مستحيل ان تربطني غيمة الوقت بذاك المدى 

  انا 00انت 00 
                         انت 000000000000000انا 
آآآآآ ههههه   من براثن الخصلات التي 

  لا اكتب هنا روحي  ولا نبضات قلبي  انها هي 

  بين الامل  والمستحيل 


   ابو كوثر 
مجنون  حق الجنون

----------


## التوبي

*كلمات خرجت من قلمي لزائر قبر الامام على بن موسى عليه السلام*
*أنثر هذه الكلمات هُنا*  
*يا زائراً في طووس قـبرا*

*قصّر خطاك لتكون شبرا* 
*وعـند الوصول سلم عليّهِ* 
*ورفـع يـديك للهِ شكـّرا* 
*وأدعُ لإخـوانـــك بخــير* 
*بتوسلك كم شخصَ يـبرا* 
*كــم كـنـتُ مشتاقــاً أزور* 
*لكن ظروفي تكونُ عذرا* 
*تبقـىَ في نفسي حسـرةً* 
*ما مثلـُها في النفسِ حسرا* 
*أمل تقبلُ قلمي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بو كوثر......التوبي

سعدتُ كثيراً بمشاركتكم التي أضاءت متصفحي...
موفقين دوماً..


.
.
.
.
صعب إحساسي بالوحدة    

وأنا في زحمة الأكوان

دمعة...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لن استسلم .......سأجرب وأجرب وأجرب........ليتنفس قلمي بمشاعري... 



غفيت بذكرى نشوانة    شموعي للفرح تسدي 
صحيت بوردة ذبلانة      وطفيت شموعي بيدي 

سأعود بإذن الكريم... زارعة نبضاً في قلب متصفحي...

----------


## فرح

حائره ودمعي على خدي وقلبي به من الاطراب ويريد من يسكن روعه
مسكتُ صورتك وضممتها الى قلبي ..خاطبتك اين انتي عني 
اين ذاك الامان والاطمئنان اين اجد الراحه بعدك
من بعدرحيلك لم اجد طعم الحياه ،،اماه ...اعشق حديثك 
المليء بالايمان وحب الآل ..
اينك كنت مثل الشمعه التي تحترق من اجل راحتي 
اماه ..اجدنفسي مقصره تجاهك ،،مهما عملت لاافي حقك 
اشتاق لك ويقتلني الشوق ..اتمنى لو ضمه الى صدرك تنسيني 
تعب دنياي ...فرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نبراس،،،

فكرة راائعه وقد اعجبتني كثيرا 
ولكن للاسف لا استطيع المشاركة 
معكم هذه الايام فعقلي مشوش 
اتمنى ان اكون من الماكثين المشاركين معكم
تقبلي تحياتي دمتي بخيير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فرح....نبراس....


سعيدة جداً لمشاركتكم وإياي....


أهلاً بكم في كل حين...........

موفقين بحق الحسين.....



في عالم الارواح....ومن قبل أن تلتقي روحي بالجسد... 
تناغم عشقها والجوارح.....لسيدها.. 


أظنها شهدت ولادته........!! 
فمع كل طلقة لمولاتها الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها... 
حلقت روحي إلى عالم النور أكثر وأكثر... 
ومع أول خفقة لقلب الحسين.....وتعالي خفقات قلب سيدة النساء... 
تتعالى خفقاتي... 


........وكأن روحي نذرت......أن تشهد مراسماً لذكرى هذه الولادة الطاهرة ..... 
مع التصاقها بالجسد.... 
!! 

فأعلنت ضجة هي والجسد.....مع تهليل الملائكة.... 

دمعة ...

----------


## MOONY

رائعه هي الفكره كروعة  صاحبتها
أشكر لكِ هذا الطرح
وإعذري قلمي المتأخر



آه كم هو مؤلم 
أن أترقب حضورك 
وفي كل مره
يبعثرني برودك
كم هو  مؤلم
أن أنتظرصوتك 
ولا أجد سوى
صدى دقات قلبي
تخبرني بأن  
حيبكِ
قد هجركِ 
وبدد عمرك ِفي الأحزان
آه كم هو مؤلم
أن سنين  عمري
انتهت 
آه كم هو مؤلم نزف قلبي

آه ياقلببي

أهدأ يؤلمني  أعتصارك بداخلي

تؤلمني رعشتك 
آه 
ياحبي قد بددت عمري 
سأشكو ك  لوسادتي 
  لابل سأشكوك عند ربي 
وأدعو عيلك بالأحزان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

موني..

انتِ الرائعة ..بحرفك ..وروحك....

لافرق الله بينك وبين حبيب بحق حبيبه المصطفى صل الله عليه وآله وسلم ..


موفقة ..ولتحوطكِ عناية الحسين...


في هذه الليلة .,..

تُعلق الدُنيا شموع...

شموع ولائية لاتنطفئ...!!

تسطع الأنوار....في قلب الكون...والكل يستفهم ...ماكلٌ هذا النور...!!

في هذه الليلة تنبض القلوب عشقاً..بدايةً بالمصطفى والمرتضى والبتول...والحسن...

وزينب...قلب زينب...يخفق أشد الخفقان...

وأنتِ....!! قلبكِ في هذه الليلة يُولد...ويفرش أضلعه بالزهور.....

في هذه الليلة ..لاتُسمع إلا أصوات التهليل والتكبير...للملائكة...

الملائكة ضاجة بالتهليل والتسبيح.........


مُهنئة لقلب الرسول وفاطم البتول..ولقلب علي فحل الفحول....


وأنتِ تصغين...بقلبكِ..

إلى كل ذلك....



افتحي ستار قلبكِ وضميهم إليه.....

هنئيهم جميعاً..ثم قفي بخشوع....مُهنئة صاحب الأمر..(عجل الله فرجه)

مستقبلة نور النور

مستقبلة نور النور

مستقبلة نور النور...


>>قطعة من قلبي أودعتها هنا....

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*لـ ِ أقلامكم هآهنآ رونقآ ونزفآ** لا أقوى على مجآرآته ولا قرآئتة** أكثر ,,* 
*أخشى أن ينتقل إلي ,, !*  
*/...* 
*هُنآ ,, نبض قآتم أحآل { طهر .. الحرف ,, إلى قآع الفقد ِ وَ الألم ..*  
*مآ أقسآك من وقت ,, وَ تباً لك وَ بئساً .. إن كنت لآتولد إلا إنتظآراً ... جديداً ..* 
*تُمرجحنآ ,, بين مرآرة الفقد ِ ,, وَ الأنتظآر ,, وَ كلاهمآ مرٌ وَ علقم ..*  
*نتجرعه مرآت ٍ عده ,, في ثوآني العمر الرآحلة ,,*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بقايا حنين...قلمكِ لامس مني الحس.....

رائعة وأكثر عزيزتي..

كوني بالقرب من مساحات ورقي......... :)



هطل جوده ومن سما قلبه نزل

باب الحوايج هذا بن خير العمل


أخو زينب شديد الباس

معروف البطل عباس


لليوم كفه ينبض بماي الوفا....وبقعة أمل...

لليوم كفه ينبض بماي الوفا....وبقعة أمل...


 

شظايا من نزف قلبي .....للعباس وهبتها...

----------


## سما الآهات

نهر من الحروف 

اجتاحته عاصفة بارده

فأنجرفت الكلمات

وسط الحقول والغابات

وراءسيل الأنهار

فتلاشت الأفكار.."

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> قصدت حسين يمولاي وأنا وياك اقصد له
> تشم تراب أبو اليمة وتشك أتنفسه وياك ...!!
> إذا قاصد له بجسمك وروحك ..وقلبك والجوارح له 
> 
> أنا قلبي قبر لحسين وفدى لحسين أنا وياك



قصدت حسين يموالي وأنا وياك اقصد له



منذ زمن لاحظت خطأي المطبعي الذي ربما غيّر الكثير.....اعلم بأن قارئي فهم ماأُشير إليه دون شك..

ولكن لأجل الحسين وزوار الحسين ........لابد من تعديله.....   :)



هنيئاً لكم يازوار أبا عبد الله الحسين ...وهنيئاً لكل من يحمل قلبه حبُ الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ندبتُ أم البنين 

وقلبي يحنُ حنين

قصدتها بدمعتي

تقضي لروحي حاجتي

بحق عباس الأبي


وذاك مقطوع الوتين 

وذاك مقطوع الوتين


دموعي تتكلم..........

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لامو عجب يم البطل لو في الحلم نخيتش

انتي الدفا ونبض الوفا في دنيتي ضميتش

يم البنين بمولد الساقي أنا تمنيتش

تحضري لي ولو في النوم أعرفش ماتخيبيني


لازال في قلبي تتمتة ......ولكني على عجلة ....

سأعود.......

----------


## فرح

خوف والم ..يتسلسل الى قلبي 
ويسقط الدموع من عيني ،،
اصرار عــــــــنيدوكأنه الشيطان يحتويني وكأنه الحبيب
يسلبني عقلي ،،ويشل تفكيري ..اتمنى الابتعاد عنه لكن ليس بستطاعتي ..
قلبي موجوع ..اشعر بضيقه وبالكاد اتنفس 
هل هذه هي الحياه ،،ام انها البشر بقسوتها،،
جراحهم وصلت الى القلب ..وضعتُ يدي على قلبي 
واي جرح تمسكينه ،،هل تريدين تمسحين نزفه 
آآآآه كم جرح تريدينه ان يبرى .،،الجرح الخارجي يداوى ومع الايام يلتئم
لكن بقى من في داخل القلب ينزف بالالم ..
ليس كل الجراح تدواى بعضها تداويها الايام والبعض الاخر ،،
تفتك بصاحبها الى الموت ،،،
حتى حرووفي تتألم ويتوقف الحبر ويعود يمتلئ من نزف الجراح
كيف لي ان ابوح عمابخاطري ...لقد توقف القلم اوجف دمي عن حبر القلم
ولم يبقى سوى الصمت ...عــــنواااانــــــــي...فـــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نُون

> لامو عجب يم البطل لو في الحلم نخيتش 
> انتي الدفا ونبض الوفا في دنيتي ضميتش 
> يم البنين بمولد الساقي أنا تمنيتش 
> تحضري لي ولو في النوم أعرفش ماتخيبيني



صَرْحٌ راقي ،
أَسكنتهُ بجوفي منذُ زمنْ ..
و حانَ وقتُ الهبوط ،


دمعة ..

لي شرفُ الحضور ،
 :amuse:

----------


## همس الصمت

طرح في قمة الروعة والجمال
وكما عهدتكِ دمعتي الغالية
أطروحاتكِ لامثيل لها في الروعة ..
قلم لطالما اعجبني كثيراً
وأعجبتني مقطوعاتك التي خصت أم البنين ...
.
فرح يغمر قلبي
سعادة تجعلني أطير إلى أعالي السماء
فمرحباً بقدومك أيها القلب الحنون ..

----------


## أحلى زهر

كلما ذكرتها ..
ينتابني شعور لا أعرف معناه حتى الآن ..
لا أدري اهو شوق أم حنين .. أم ماذا؟؟
ولكن !!
ما إن أتوصل لهذا التفكير ..
أنفض رأسي محاولةً إبعاد هذه الأفكار.. 
واظل أفكر واتسائل .. ماهذا إذن ؟؟
لا اعرف ...!!!
هل هو كره ؟؟
أم رغبة في الإنتقام ؟؟
هيهات فقلب العاشق ليس من صفاته الإنتقام أبداً ..
ومن المستحيل أن يكره..!!
غريب أمري فعلاً ..





تعجز أحرفي عن شكرك فكلما كتبت سقطت أحرفي خجلاً من أن تقصر في حقك 
فلا أملك سوى الدعاء لك ..

----------


## كبرياء

*[ جئت إأبحث عن منفس .., أتخبط بين الزوآيآ .. تقتلني الذكريآت .., وتعبث بدوآخلي لحظآت صمت ..,*
*لمـ إأشـأ أإن إأرسم حروفي يـآئسه .., لكنهآ كذلك ]*

*[ خوفآ من تلويث مسآحآتكم البيضـآء .. بثقل همومي ..!*
*سإأنسحب ] ..~*

*[ متبآركين بالمـولد ] ..~ إأفضل مـآ سأقول ..!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

إلى كل من جعل هذا المكان ..محطة لما يسكن خلده......أو لتفريغ قطرات من محبرته ....

إلى كل من توقف هنا وترك نبرات أحرفه تتسلل لمسامعي......

هبةً له الدعاء.......وكؤوس من الشكر والمودة .....


كونوا بخير وبالقرب من هنا....ترعاكم عين الباري الكريم...


إذا مرة خطيت بحقك وظنيت

تسامحني أريدك وتبتسم ياريت


قبل أنهار ماي العين تتحدر


قبل بركان شوقي تشوفه يتفجر


قبل ينحني مني العذر واتكدر


دخليك اعذر المخطي


وعن قلبه فلا تقفي


وارجع أسكن ضلوعه .....الكانت .... ومازالت إلك بيت

 

>> أحياناً أعشق أن أتحدث على لسان غيري..... 

وأُعبر عما يسكن خلجات صدورهم .....



وبدوري أهديها لكل المُحيطين المُقربين من مسرح دمعة  .....التي قد أكون قد أخطأت بحقهم ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

متى تعتلي أعلامٌ لآل طالبٍ

متى تندثر رؤوس الظلمٍ والجورِ 

متى تنقشع للحزن السقيم سحابةُ


وتسطع بالضيا شمسٌ وذا القمرِ

دمعة ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

السلام على بقية الله في أرضه.... 



أشهد أنا يابن الحسن تسمع كلامي 
ومن واجبك وأنت الكريم ترد سلامي 

عاشق شطبت حروف العتاب 
لأن واضح المهدي بوسط الكتاب 

لابد يظهر في الأرض ناصر يحامي 
عقيدة عندي ومؤمن بغيبة إمامي 


من كأس الحجة وفيض عطاءه عليّ...

 سكبتُ أحرف من قلبي الواله المُنتظر إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمعة ...

----------


## MOONY

سأعيد النظر في قراري
لربما أخطئت  وكان الكبرياء
سبباً لأن لا أقدم لك إعتذاري
سامحني يامن بعده 
أحرق لهيب    قلبي وأشغل لي فكري و بالي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غريب أنت ياقلبي ....

وغريبة حال دقاتك....

تجي تضحك وأنا أبكي.....!!

وأجي بحزني ......ألون دمعتي فرحة على شفاتك ...!!

أجي اتعثر ...

وبس ألمح نبرتك للفرح تكبر..

ارتب خطوتي ..وأخفي لهيب الهم لأجل ذاتك ....




اعلم....

 أن نبضي لايزيد جماله ....إلا للمصطفى وآل المصطفى صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين...

ولكن تُرغمني أنفاس قلمي حيناً....ويرغمني إحساسي حيناً آخر..

فأرى محاولاتي لاتنطفئ....

دمعة ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ألا ياأيها المهديٌ قد ضاقت بنا السُبلا

فخذ حاجاتنا بيديك فأنت الذخر والأملا


اتهيأ للمولد بقلبي ....
دمعة ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

متى تنهض يروح الدنيا وأملها 
نذر انثر البيدا زهر وأملها 
يبوا صالح دعوتي ما أملها 

ربي بعجل فرج لابن الزكية .. 

أبوذيتي المتواضعة بين يديك يامولاي..... 
أشهد أنها كانت بعين الله وبرعايتك... 

شكراً شكرا ...يامولاي شكراً شكرا... 
دمعتكم...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كل عام بهالوقت لنا سُنة وعادة 
ننثر ورد..نعلق شمع.. ونجدد وعادة 
لن النبي المختار واعدنا وعادة 
في منتصف شعبان يشع نور ابن الزكية 
************* 

فرشت الفرح لقلبي وسادة  
لن النور سطع في الكون وساده 
أهني اليوم للزهرا وسادة 
بولادة حجة الباري ووليه 
************* 
طير السعد غنى ولجنحانه نشرها 
وكل جعفري بهالمولد كفوفه نشرها 
لو العمر يشرى يبو صالح نشرها 
ارواحنا لأجلك يبن حامي الحمية  
************ 
لجلك يبن حيدر اندب وأهل دمعة  
وابث أشواقي وحنين القلب دمعة 
اقبل يحامي الدين كل نبضة لدمعة  
دمعة وأهلها فدوى لترابك وفيّه 




دمعة على السطور.... 
ماقبل المولد بليلة .......

----------


## دمعة على السطور

نسيتك ياعلي تحسب !! بأفراحي وفي شداتي !!

وأنا اللي ليلي ويا نهار...تلهج بيك ....دقاتي

اسمك ياعلي بقلبي

يداوي النبض والخفقات 

تحل كل المشاكل بيك


دوى وبسلم إلى العلات 


هذا الشرف ياحيدر

نلته من العلي الأكبر

وحتى جاحدك يجهر

كرامة ومنزلة عُليا ...

سما والأرض تشهدها ...ونبضاتي


سما والأرض تشهدها ..ونبضاتي 


.....نبضي لأميري .....سجلته في سجل أعمالي...

ورجائي القبول ياعلي...

دمعة على السطور

----------


## MOONY

بيضاء القلب
ندية الحرف
أستمري في العطاء
فنحنُ بحاجة للمزيد
تحياتي القلبيه لكِ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

موني لقلبكِ الصافي ....شذى الزهور اقدمه...
بتواجدكِ تُشعلي شمعة في قلبي لاتنطفئ.....شكراً من الأعمااق....
موفقة ..دمتي بعين الاله..



سنة مرت على ذا الحال.....!!
أبد مايخطر ...اعلى البال 

معقولة ياقلبي........ ...!! سنة مرت ...!!
ومثل رمشة جفن حلت 


سنة فرحة ... سنة رحلة بأحلامي... 
سنة دمعة ...سنة نصرة لآلامي... 
سنة ياخافقي المحروم 
سنة ويا القدر محتوم 
سنة مرت على ذا الحال........!! 
ومرت سنة وانطر سنة .. 
سنة و اترجى تتبسم لي أيامي 
سنة واشطب من التقويم أحزاني 

سنة مرت على ذا الحال.....
واترجى سنة...... أنا وقلبي بأية حال...!! 


لازلتُ أُحاول فاعذريني ياقوافي شعري....

كلمات مصدرها خافقي.....تداخلت أمور كثيرة بقلبي حين كتبتها.....
عامٌ مضى .... وخُلد فيه الكثير على عتبات قلبي وفي أوساطه..... 
دمعة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يُقال ...لكل حادث حديث....ولكن هنا يختلف كل شيئ....


فجراً ...وعندما اختليتُ بقلبي....


انتابني بعض الحزن.....وعندما بدأت تسطير حروفي كعادتي للتعبير عن نبض قلبي...


شعرتُ وكأن مولاتي زينب وجهتني لمصيبة من مصائبها....

وهذا من عطاء ربي......

وبركاتها لتخفيف همومنا...... 


فسطرت..... 




كتمت الحزن بضلوعي 


وخوفي ينكشف روعي


حزينة واجذب الونة 


وأخط الآه بدموعي


أنا زينب يحامي الجار القضيت العمر تحميها


مذهولة اوقفت عالباب  .. لدمعاتي اداريها


من شفتك على الكتوف 


محمول...الوجه مخطوف


ظل مني القلب ملهوف


وبروزت الحزن صورة بدخول الدار ورجوعي....



بروزت الحزن صورة بدخول الدار ورجوعي



 
مما ألهمتني إياه مولاتي....


بدماء..دمعة على السطور 


أواخر شعبان ...1430هـ

----------


## شوق المحبة

*} دمعهـ : هكذآ آنتي .. متميزهـ معطآئهـ بكل مشآعركِـ آلفيآضهـ ..*

*لآ تلبثين دون آلجود لنآ بسيلاً من آحآسيسكِـ آلنآبضهـ بصدق ..*

*سلمت روحكِـ آلطآهرهـ ،،*

*وَ سلمـ حرفكِـ آلأبيض :)*


*سآمحي تقصير حروفي نحوكـ ،، وَ إسمحي لبضع همهآت شوـوق آن تُزعج متصفحكِـ ..*



*::*


*::*


*::*



*فقط همهمآت تخرج من بين شفتيّ ..* 

*لآ آجد تلك آلعبآرآت آو آلكلمآت آلمنآسبهـ آلآن ..* 

*لآ شئ يسعفني آو ينجدني من هذآ آلتقصير آلملآزم لروحكـ ..* 

*كم آود آن آغدق روحكـ بكلمآت آلعشق وحروف آلمحبهـ ..* 

*تأبى آلآحآسيس على فعل ذلكـ ..* 

*فكلمآ توآجدتُ بآلقرب منكـ ..*

* تُسرق روحي وَ مشآعري ..* 

*تنخطف آنفآسي وَ يُجن قلبي ..* 

*عقلي يتأرجح غير مُدركـ بمآ يحدث ....* 

*فهل عندمآ يصيبكـ ذلكـ .. تستطع آلتعبير !!*





*دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

شوق الغالية ....


عندما انسكب حبركِ هنا.....غردت حروفي..شوقاً وفرح....


شكراً لتميز حضورك.....وابيضاض حرفك :)


كوني دوماً بالقرب من نبرات حروفي ...






نذرت.... 
في ذمتي النذر لم يزل... 

يلزمني آداءه والقضاء 


نذرٌ لأم البدر كهف الأمل 


وآخرٌ للطهر أهل العباء 



لهم أبثُ طلبتي 
حين انقضاء حاجتي 

نذرٌ علي ياسادتي.. 


يلزمني آداءه والقضاء... 



دمعة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

انتظرتك تسألين 
مايهمك تعرفين...!! 
صاحي لو معتل قلبي 
من بلايا هالسنين 

انتِ يــ الكنتِ النظر 
للقلب ويا البصر 

تتركيني احتضر....!! 
في متاهات الحنين 


ماأصدق ماأصدق.....مايهمك تسألين!!... 




بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## كبرياء

*كتآب ودآخله سطرين ..* 
*تسكر دآخل جفوني ..* 
*خلق بدآخلي همين ..* 
*و ذبح هالدمع بعيوني ..}*
*فتحته دون مآدري ..!*
*ورمآني دون تفكير ..*
*زعزع دآخلي قصه ..!*
*غرييبه حييل هالقصه ..* 
*[ الفرآق دين ] ..!*
*إأول العنوآن ..* 
*وتآليهآ كتب حرفين ..* 
*ولونهم بنزف أحمر ..* 
*وشطب فيهم وبعثرهم ..* 
*وقآل الـ [ ح ب ] ..* 
*شعور الويل ..!*
*وليته سكر القصه ..* 
*وليته كمل المشوآر ..!*
*وعلى ذآك المنوآل ..* 
*بكى هالهم ..* 
*وأنـآ مآهتم ..!*
*وخلي دوم يجرحني ..!*
*وليت القلب يسمح لي ..* 
*أبعثر دآخلي قصه ..]*

----------


## فرح

حاولت الخروج عن صمتي المعهود
لكن لافائده
الصمت ....تمكن مني 
اردت كسر هذا الحاجز حتى ارى العالم عن قرب
استحضرت الذكريات لعل وعسى
وناجيت طيفي وطيفك باجمل الذكريات 
بحثت عن فرح وماكان معهودمنها بالابتسامه والمرح 
لقد تغير الحال ووجدت صورة فرح في ملامح صمود
انسانه قويه على تحمل مايواجهها من ضغوط الحياه والمها
وجدت الامل والتفاؤل يضيء لي حياتي من جديد
لاحياة لــــ *فـــــرح* بدون *صــــــمووود*.....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كبرياء....فرح.. 

لجمال توقفكم هنا ....قصة خلدتُ أجزاءها بقلبي.. 

كل عام وأنتم بخير.... 
موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
دمتم بعين الاله.. 




بصادق النية ارفع للسما كفي 
جعل الفرح دايم الدوم فالك 
وجعل الحياة صفحة هنا تصفي 
وشمعة وفا اشعلتها قبالك 



بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## همس الصمت

مابال قلوبهم جامده
لم تعد تستطيع الحراك جهتي
الا بكلمات العراك 
أهذا هو جزاء الحب
أهكذا يقابل الحب والصبر والثناء
أهكذا تداس القلوب من أرجل أحبتها ..
لما وما هي الجريمه المرتكبه ؟؟
هل الحب هو السبب ؟؟
إن كان هو السبب
صدقوني سأمحيه
فلم يعد له متنفس في حياتي ..
فمن أحب لم أعد أعني له شيء
سوى شخص عابر وانتهى
وانتهى
وانتهى ..

----------


## أموله

عزيزتي دمعه .. كوني دوما متفآئلهـ وتمسكي بالتفأإؤل ,, 

رآئــع ذآك القلم ,, نزف كلمات جميله جدا ومعاني اجمل 

سلمت اناملك الجميله .. ودمتي مبدعه ,, واصلي والى الامام دوما

----------


## دمعة على السطور

همس ..أمولة..وجودكم مصباح من نور..يضيئ مُتصفحي..كونوا بالقرب دوماً من هنا ...موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بعون الكريم..دمتم بعين الاله.. 




أبنشدك..... تقدر تعد أنفاسك..!!  في صحوتك والنوم 

رب الجلالة يحصي النفس تسبيح من هالشهر كل يوم


من هل هلال الشهر وحتى وداعه..

رب العرش يكتب للمؤمن شفاعة 



زيّد نور قلبك وأدي إلى الطاعة 


بذكر النبي وآله زكي الصلاة والصوم




بقلم دمعة على السطور..

----------


## أموله

رمضـآن كريم 

ومبارك علينا وعليكم الشهـر 

.. كلام مذهـل ورآئع جدآ .. سلمت اناملك عزيزتي ,,

دمتي مبدعه

----------


## هكذا أنا

قَبل أن أضُج المكان بصِحوتي وأدين ذلك الظلام ,
قبل أن أتخطى الآف ميل ومالايُزنون ..قبلها وقبلها فقط
هِو أنتِ " دمعه على السُطور " والماكثِون في بقُعة البيض ..!
رائِحتكم تلعِقْ فِيْ محيط أنفاسِيْ لتتقاسِم الطيب بهذا
الباب المفُتوح ..!
فأيْ أوكسِجينْ أستنشقِته مِنْ سمائُكم وأيُ ماء زمزم
أغترفِته من بئُركم ..!
*يقيناً :*
هنُا طاب لي اللقاء أكثِر 
وسأستعيِد حقيبتي هنُا...
فتوكأ الوجع على كتفي أثقل كاهلي ..!
:
هذهِ ومضَة لقلم يحشر عنقِة الصغير في أدق
التفاصيل ....!


هذِه المِرة سأتِوقعْ كُل شِيء 
أنْ أمسُك التفُاحة ويِوخزني ملُمسها 
أنْ أرسُم لِوحة بألوانْ زيِتيَة وتتحِول ليلاً إلى 
شبح يضيِقْ علي أنفاسِي ..!
أنْ أكُتب قصِة بأفكاري ولا أعِرف كيف أتحكم
بأبطالها ..!
أن أمُزق أوراق باهته وفِيْ كُل قطعِة يتمزق 
جسدي ولاتتمزق هي ..!
أن أجُري كامل التأمينات على نفِسيْ وأختمها بعقود
ثبوتيه وفِي لحظة تخِون نفِسي \نِفسي ..!
أنْ أنُادي [ أنَا ] ...ويجِيب غيري ب [ هو ] ....!
لا بأسْ سأتِوقع كُل شيء فِي زمِنْ سُبق وأن شهِد
بأزمِة " التصُدع " والأندراج تحت قائِمة " الغير متِوقع "
*وبذلك* :
سأبتسِم أن حدث ما حِدثْ ..
وأهمِس : تِم الأحتضار مُسبقاً ..
.............!
هكذا أستعيِد أنفاسي من الأختناق المبُاغت
ولا أمُوت *قَ**هراً* .............. ]
:
" هَكذا أنَا "

----------


## كبرياء

آلُيومْ .. اٌلخًمٍيسْ ..!
بٍتآرٍيخ ..: 6 مٍن شهرٍ 9 ..!
دَقآتُ قلبي مٌضطربٍه ..{
وَدُموعٍي كالعآدٍة .. 
مُتَحجره .. 
إسًبوعٌ .. فقط ..{
وسًيُزف آلجًرحُ مًثوآهـ ..!
آآهُ .. إأكًرهُك لأنكً أرتًسمتَ بقدري .. 
أَتُرآك بًين الأضلُع قآبُع للأبد ..!
ألمً تكفيكَ .. [ أنـًآ ..!
كًينونتيٍ الرآإحله ..{
وعًبث .. عبث .. 
سأزفكَ بـ بيآض الأكًفن ..!
حٌرر .. : فيٍ سآعةٍ مجنونه ..!
كِبْرِيآء ..!

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

غاليتي : دمعه على السطور 
إبداعات تتجلى هنا في متصفحكِ
بل في مدينتكِ السحرية التي تحتوي على رُقي الكلمة والحرف 
كحلمٌ رآئع أنتِ 
يُدغدغُ المشاعر
ويسعد القلوب
كإشراقة شمس
تجلب الدفىء والفرح
لروعة تنسكبُ بسعادة 
من بين أناملكِ
دمعتي :
أعذري عجز كلماتي في حقك فهنا وجدت موجةً من الابداع لهذا القلم النابض بالحياة
فكوني كما عهدتكِ
سيدة الكلمة 
تقبلي أعذب التحيات
ولقلبكِ أكليل زهراً طائفي 


وهنا في متصفحكِ
سأنجُ بعض خيوطي 
وأدون بعض أحاسيسي
لربما 
أصل لمستوى يروق لكم قرآته !!! 

قيثارة الخريف أن ــــا ،،
أحمل بجعبتي ،،
أعذب الالحان ،،
أعزف لك ،،
في ضوء القمر ،،
سمفونية أحلامي ،،
أخلاصي ،،
ومن دقات قلبي ،،
أكتب لك ،،
بمداد الندى ،،
الممزوج برحيق الورد ،،
أجملُ كلمة :
" حــبــــيـــبــــ ي " 


أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات
كانت هنا
 :embarrest:

----------


## هكذا أنا

..
كُلْ نِفسْ ذاِئقَة المُوتْ وفِيْ هذِه الحَياه
 أرواحْ تَختِنقْ ولاتِمُوتْ ..!
..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

احبتي......

على خد القمر...عكست بسمة فرح من قلبي...


شكراً مع كل ليل يولج.....ومع كل فجر يولد...

ودعاءً لكل قلب قد طبع نبضة من نبضاته بين حنايا سطوري..


لمتصفحي زهوة لايزغ ضيها إلا بتواجدكم....









إليكم قطعة اقتصصتها من ورقة لتقويم قلبي... 
رسمته لوحة بأيامي 
عشقته حتى بأحلامي 
حسافة ع القلب يبطي 
متى يوفي لي دياني  


دمعة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كل عام وأنتم حَسنيين حُسينيين المنهج...




إإفل أيا بدراً فقد بزغ الضيا


 من نورسبط بشيرها ونذيرها

وتحجبي ياشمس بظل سحابةٍ 


لاتعشى عينيكِ فتندبا نهرها


ولد الكـــريم بليلــــةٍ قمريــــةٍ 


لم تدري دنيا ليلها ما نهارها




هنيئاً لكِ سيدتي هذه الولادة الطاهرة...

متباركين سادتي...متباركين شيعة مُحبين...


بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

محاولة أخرى ..ورجائي القبول من سادتي...


آنا شيعي وواجبي أعلن سلامي

للنبي المختار والزهرا وإمامي

للحسن هاليوم واجب احيي محفل

ورجوتي رب العُلا يقبل صيامي



اختم سطور القلب مثل البداية

بداية سطوري وهي مسك الختامِ



قطعة من قلب دمعة ...ترجو القبول..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

(غاب القمر يوم انطبر يوم انطبر غاب القمر) 







مثل جبريل الملك قلبي هتف.... تهــدمت دين الهــدى أركـــانه 
تزلزلت سبع الشداد وناحت الأفلاك... تنعى المرتضى حزنانه 

من ضربة المحراب اجذب واجر ونة 

منـي القـــــــلب ذاب وبدمومي تحنى  



ومثل زينب أون وانحب 

أون وانحب مثل زينب 




مأجورين سادتي ومواليّ.. 

كانت الأبيات من نزفي على لسان الحجة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه... 
ينعى جده ... 




دمعة على السطور 
سيدي اقبل عزائي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لستُ براضية عما أٌُقدم.....مع كل أملي بأن يقبلوه سادتي.. 
ولكن طموحي أكبر من كل ذلك... 

طموحي أن أصل إلى قمة الجبل .....وأنا لازلتُ في مُقدمه...لازال الطريق شاق.. 
لازالت العثرات كثيرة بقلمي..وربما بقلبي...لاأدري... 


ولكن...أرى عثراتي في ازدياد.. 

في ليالي يقف الأمير محل البطولة فيها ..وكل الليالي هو البطل الضرغام... 
أعني بكلماتي أنها  
ليالي حزن زينب... ليالي فقده..غيبته ...بالرغم من تربعه على عرش القلوب المؤمنة ...... 



واعتقد أن مايلثم حرفي...ويعقد لساني...هو عظم شخصه.... 
فأراني أقف بعبراتي المُتجمدة في مقلتي ..وحشرجات صدري المُثقلة...

فليس من السهل خط حرف في حق أسد الله ...ليس من السهل ..نقش السطور..على باب قالع باب خيبر...

 
سيدي وإن كانت كلماتي تتخبط عند الوقوف أمام قلبك الكبير...أمامك ياملجأ الأرامل والمساكين... 

رجائي ان تقبلها .......حتى يقبلها الجليل... 


أعني ياعلي......يارجائي أعنّي...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هذا من فضل ربي...

ثم عناية أميري علي...



فجراً جفاني النوم......حتى (جوالي أغلق أجفانه وقلمي لازال ينزف...)




فنزفت جرح أشاطر جروح عقيلة الطالبين...


هكذا كانت نبضات قلمي...




من شدة عشقي لشعر جابر الكاظمي....اعشق أن أسير على نهجه..فكتبت بنفس نهج مطلع (يايوم اشوف اعتابك)





ياخيمة قلبي وأسواره ياشمسي الماظن تتوارى  
نار بمهجتي يابويا نار بمهجتي 
من صوّب راسك بتاره من فيّض دمعي وأنهاره 
نار بمهجتي يابويا نار بمهجتي 
حرقو دليلي 
وسهرت ليلي 



بقلم دمعة اقبله ياعلي...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

من يصف عملاقاً في تاريخ الانسانية ...

ناصراً للدين...كافلاً لليتامى والمساكين....



لن يستطع الدهر وصف عظم شأنه عند الله ..

فكيف بحرفي القزم.....!!!





الكون أظلم والسما محزونة 

جفت مدامعها وغدت مرهونة

غاب البدر والنجم أبدى شجونه

والشجر والورد تغير لونه

الأرض ذبلت ترتجي قطرة مطر مكنونة ..!!

بلبس السواد أبدت حداد أرض وسما لعيونه


بس جنة الفردوس نثرت درها مفتونة 

آنا اللي فزت بحيدره بدر الجنان وكونه

آنا اللي فزت بحيدره بدر الجنان وكونه


عشقت حرفي هذا كونه بعنايتك ياعلي.... 
بقلم دمعة على السطور..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أدوّن عبرتي وأحـفر الوجنـات 
وترسم دمــــعتي بــالخد ندبات 
قــليل وحــقِ من نزّل الآيـــات 
لي حق البكى حيدر علي مات 


بقلم دمعة على السطور
مأجورين..

----------


## MOONY

كم  رائع أن أجوب بين بحور كلماتكِ
أفيضي علينا من بحركِ
وملئي  الصفحات
جمالاً وعبق عطراً
رائعه عزيزتي
دمتي بكل حب وود

----------


## دمعة على السطور

موني الحبيبة .....تشجيعكِ احتاج إليه..

وتواردكِ هنا اشتاقه في كل حين...


باقة شكري وموتي لكِ..

وأطهر الدعاء لاينساكِ... 




شريت إنسان  

يطمن قلبي ويصبره 

يوثقه وعود 

يسكنه في حشا صدره 


أبد (ميغيب) نهار وليل شمسه وظله ينتظره 



القلب ولهان شريت انسان 



وفجأة يغيب 
وتبقى بالقلب حاجة  
يريد ظلال 
ويتمنى الدجى لاجى  

بدر يأفل وشمسه تغيب كشف ستره أعز ناسسه 

بزمن نسيان شريت انسان 


قلب يعجل  
ويدعي الخالق القيوم 

أيا ربي 
ترده لي جعل هاليوم 

عجيب أمري تعب صبري على اللي بالقلب ملزوم 

وأنا الحيران شريت انسان  


ايا قارئ  
لاتتعجب من حروفي 

خيال ارسم  
وأدون بالقلب خوفي 
أخاف افقد قبل لاشوف محبوب القلب يوفي 

من الخسران شريت انسان  


تصدق عاد 

أنا للحين ماشفته 

وهم وأحلام 

في وسط القلب صغته 

وصدقني إذا قلت لك أنا للحين عديل الروح معرفته 

وطن الأوطان شريت انسان  







.....قررت أن أدونها تحت عنوان ..(بزمن نسيان ~ شريت انسان ) 
وسأبثها تحت سقف صفحة تخصها ... 

بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

مشتاقة لك محتاجة لك والنبض إلك

شوق الوعد همس الورد ولهان إلك

دمعة سطور تنزف بحور والوجد إلك

تمطر دعا ترسم رجا تتأملك

بقلم دمعة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ولا زآلت سمفونيات الجمال ..
تُعزف هنا ..
ولا زآلت آذاننا ..
تشتاق للمزيد منها ..
غاليتي / دمعه
إبداع متواصل من بين أناملكِ الذهبية ..
واصلي ونحنُ من ورآئكِ سنمتع عيوننا وأسمآعنا ..
بما يُفيضُ بهِ قلبكِ ..
موفقة بحق الال ..
مودتي .. 

أمنيات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لا تلمني عندما أصمت ..
وأُشيح بوجهي بعيداً عنك ..
فحينها لا أُريد لك أن تتمرغ معي في بئر أحزاني .. !
الذي لا أزآل قابعةً به ..
ولا شيء يجعلني أطفوا على سطحه ..
برغم كل محاولاتي ..
لكني أزداد غرقاً .. 
وألمـــــــاً ..
فلا تلمني .. !!!


فيض من أحساسي 
لكم ودي


أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_أُناشدكِ بالله يا سعادتي ..
لا تهربي مني ..
لا تتركيني هكذا ..
لوحدي ..
بين جحافل الاحزان .. !!_


_أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غاليتي أمنيات مجروحة..إن كان هناك جمال..

فهو جمال حرفك وقلبك الحساس...

سعيدة حد السماء لتواجدكِ....

دعواتي ابثها لكِ...



على أوتار قلب أمي 
كيف أجازي فضلها ويا الحنان

كيف أوّفي حملها وليل السهر

كيف أناغي إحساسها بلحظة أمان

عيب اوصف روحها بنور القمر

هذي أمي قلبها قصر الجنان


والجنان لقلبها تركع تخر

هذي أمي رضوها صفوة زمان

ولرضاها اسجد لربي شكر






بقلم فلذة كبدك....دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أحياناً انقطاع الاتصال بشبكة الانترنت له فائدته :amuse:  
هذا مااضافه انقطاع النت ..لحرفي...(مما الهمتنيه صورة )




تعبت ارسم قلوبٍ بيض وعلى شط البحر تغرق

وألون صادق الإحساس ويتحول إلى رمادي...!!

أبلل بالبحر نبضات تجي نسمة غدر تحرق

وأمثل بالصبر أيوب و أداري حزني البادي
 
بقلم ..دمعة على السطور

إحساسيس مزدوجة زارت قلمي حينها..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*جئت متأخرة* 

*هل لي بالانضمام ؟!*
*لَكَ يَاقَلم..**بَكيتُ لافتقاد غزلهِ..*
*وبَكى من شدة المه..*
*أحكَمت إمسَاكهُ خَوفا عَليهِ مِن الضَياع..*
*أَشتَاقُك وأَشتَاقُك وَأَشتَاقك حَتّى غِيابِ النَّغم..*
*وانفَلت مِن بَين يَدي*
*يَشق طَريقهُ نحو اللا ارض*
*لَم تَرضى الأنا,,*
*انحنيت لآخذه..*
*وغَفينا فِي سُباتٍ عَميق..*
*مقصرة الأنا لانها لم تزر بياض المساحة هنا* 
*استاذتي دمعة*
*ورشة قلم ....!! ومساحة بيضاء...!!*
*ألا ينقصها قليل من النقد ؟!*
*لترتقي الاقلام ؟!*
*دعي الأنا والأنتِ والـ هم*
*نتنقد كلنا بعضا*

*مارأيكِ ؟!*

*وَمن لا قُدرة لهُ على النّقد*
*فليَضع مابعثرة يده*
*نحن ننقدها*

*ما رأيكِ سيدتي ؟!*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 

غاليتي دموع الوحدة..... 
ازدهت مواطن متصفحي........وأعلن ضياً من بين جنبيه... 
مستقبلاً حرفكِ وشموخه... 

أخية ......اقتراحكِ جميل....كون الكاتب سيستشعر أن هناك من سيقرأه بعمق... 
والنقد ...إن كان نقداً بنّاء....ويعطي حرفي نضرة ....وسيضيف له قوة ....!! فأنا اُحيّيه وأمد له يدي... 
ولامانع من وضع لمسات إعجابنا بحق كل قلم......فهذا سيشد من أزره وسيقوي عزيمته...في الانطلاق أكثر... 

اعلم أن هناك الكثير....لايحبذ النقد ....ولكن بالأخير كل ذلك يعتمد على أسلوب الناقد .....فله كل الدور على ترك الأثر ونوعه في نفس المتلقي.. 

ربما الرأي هنا لايشمل الجميع.......كون المتصفح للجميع ..لابد أن تكون لهم أيضاً وجهات نظرهم.....!!  



إن شئتِ أن تبدأي بحرفي........ أكون ممتنة ...... :) 

سعيدة بهكذا إطلالة عزيزتي..وبهكذا إضافة تحوي متصفحي...لعلها تحيي معالمه أكثر.... 
كوني بالقرب من هنا... 

موفقين جميعاً لكل خير.. 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

رب الحسين أعد حسيناً سالما 

وأعد نجوماً تلتف بالبدرِ

فداءه قلبي ونفسي ومهجتي

فداءه وِلدي والوِجدِ والعمرِ


سلاماً نقياً يقطر دمع مُودّعٍ

سلام زكياً بالليل والفجرِ


وقلباً حنوناً لأضلاعه فارشاً

وحصناً حصيناً إلى مهجة الصدرِ


أم البنين وقد أمسيتُ ناعيةً

حُسيناً ولاأملك غير دعوة السحرِ


رب الحسين أعد حسيناً سالما

وأعد نجوماً تلتف بالبدرِ







لازمان يشمل حزن الأم...ولامكان....

أم البنين ..وردت على قلبي تطلبه يُساعدها في وداع الحسين وانتظاره...



ساعد الله قلبكِ...اقبلي حرفي القزم سيدتي..واقبلي روحي..


بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قفلت الخط ...!! وظلت عيني تتكلم ....!! 
وقلبيّ الشابح....أسيــــر ٍ يناجي 
تعال وشوف..!! شوقها ماي زمزم 
مجراه يوصل حد برجك العاجي 
ماي الوفا في سما ليلك الأظلم 
شمس الدفا في دياجيرك الاجي (ليلك اللاجئ) 

وأنت الوفا في دنيتك طاح وتهشم 
وأنا الوفا في دنيتي صار تاجي 

روح ....صدقني بترد لو لفاك الهم  
وأنا أنكوي لو قصدتك باحتياجي 






أحرفي مُلهمة ...لم تنطق بأحاسيس.......

بقدر ماكانت اهتزازة وقفزات لقلم ...قلم ينوي التحليق...


لازلتُ في مقدمة جبلي....أصعد... 
بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*دمعة ياغالية*
*سأعود اسجل بصمة فقط*
*انقلبت اموري رأسا على عقب*
*اكره الدراسة*
*احتاج وابل من الدعوات*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم....

دموع الوحدة الرائعة ...أهلاً بنبضك...

نقولها عندما نشعر بأنها تبعدنا عن المقربين....


ولكن تبقى للدراسة أهدافها..... ويبقى للقلب دعاءه لكم...


سعيدة بإطلالة انتظرتها :)


رجائي بالتوفيق لكم...

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

في غيابك عني كرهت دنيتي ..
ضاعت فرحتي ..
في غيابك ..
العطش ذّبل شفتي ..
وصار الحزن حالتي ..
والشجن والهم أصبح بلوتي ..
ولا شي يرّجع راحتي ..
غير شوفتك يا منيتي .. !!
 



 كلمات أستوحتني من مشاهدتي لصورة تعبيريه
لأنني شعرتُ بها تلامس روحي 
أتمنى تنال إعجابكم 
كل المودة




أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سيدي...جئـــتُ أشكــــو غُصــــةً


وزُحــامــاً مـــن أنيـــــنٍ للقــــلوبِ


ويقيــــني أن ستــعلـــــــو رايــــةً


شمس عدلٍ في ظلامـــات الدروبِ


لهف قلبـــي في وريدي حـــاجــــةً



ليت تُقضى قبل إلهـــامِ الخُطــــوبِ



بين أنصــــــارك اضيــــــــئُ نجــمةً



(و)يغفر الباري ويمحو لي ذنوبـــي






بإحساس دمعة ونزفها ....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم ياكريم.. 
أمنيات الرائعة ...إحساسك رقيق....وكلماتكِ تنبض بشوق... 
اقطعي بحور القوافي....وليغص حرفكِ أكثر.. لننهل معكِ الدرر من بين سطورك المُرهفة .. 

سعيدة لكونكِ بقربي هنا.... 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ إن بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------

امنيات مجروحه (11-18-2013)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

جانا الخريف.....!! وطاحت أوراق الشجر...

وحتى الورد قلبه ذبل .......ضلعه انكسر 

بس غصنك الحاني .............. ظلل لوجداني.....................يا بهجة أركاني
 
بركان شوقك...لهفة إحساسي عبر
 
....تيّم الانفاس........ وبالوجد انحفر  





فيض دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ظليت وحدي بليلتي مســاهر.... 
وحنيت ضلع القلم من همـــي  
موجـــــة وجع وســطة حبر شاعر 
نوبة ألم رسمت شــــجى لـحزني 

مو خاطرة ....لا مو شــــــطر عابر  
مو محبرة .....دمعة بسما جفني 
وحق الخالق الباطن وهو الظاهر 
أظن ملّ الورق من نوحي وسقمي  
أظن ملّ الورق من نوحي وسقمي... 

مُجرد مُحاكاة لليل كئيب على أحدهم ربما .........!! من يدري..!! 

بقلم دمعة على السطور..

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

_صُهِرا الثليجْ.._

_لما رأى طيفا ً يطلُ من المغيبْ_
_لما رأى شوقي جناحٌ من لهيبْ_


_عشقٌ مُهيجْ_

_يستلُ روحي يا لإحساسي الغريب_
_جسمي هنا و الروح تبكي قرب جدران الحبيب._


نبضي سكبتهُ لحنا ً متدفق و بتأثر من إبداعاتك و اصلي .. نحنُ على الأثر
أبقي  هناك في جنة الشعر و أستشقيه حتى الوله.

تحياتي و إعجابي المرصع بهذيان الشعر لك ِ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

شاطئ الجراح......

قلمك مُبدع وفي كل مرة يُذهلني......

كن كما أنت .....حساس بحرفك....


إطلالة ابهجت مني الفؤاد.....

دعائي يحتويك..





طبعي صامد وأبد ماأبدي انكساري 
وانكساري يجبـــــره رب البشـــــر..! 




بقلم دمعة ....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بمحبتك برضاك الباري يرضـه


وفرقاك يكسـر للضلع ويرضـه


يمتـى ازور لمشهـدك يرضـه



ويزول همي وسقم اللي بيه





تأخرت يامولاي ...لاأدري ماالذي أخرني عنك....!! ولكن ماأنا من بثقة ... 
هو أنك وفي هذه اللحظات قد أذنت لقلبي أن يصعد على أفقك المتسع..... 


قطعة من ورريدي لك مولاي أهبها...... 
بقلم ...دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

روضة جنان بحضرتك اقصدها مشهد


ماغيرها بوسط القلب مطبوع مشهد


أشهدك ضامن للجنان وغيره مشهد


حنيـــــت أزورك يبن خـــيــــر البريـــة










غمرتني ألطاف الرضا....فكيف لي أن أجازيه ...!!

بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تخيلت القلب صحـــــــرا              وأنا في موطني الأجذب


تاهت في الحشى زفرا              من فـرط الضــــما تعجب



صرخت بصوت يازهرا                 تخليني...!!


وآنا أمن الصغر ذكـرك                يناغيني...



أنا الولهان أنا الفاقد                 هدب عيني


وانتِ فاطمة الزهرا                 ضيا سنيني وصوت القلب


رويني بفرد قطــرة                  يضي عيني وربيع الــدرب





أغيثيني يازهراء.........! فأنتم ملاذي.....


بقلم دمعة على السطور.....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تريد البــرد يلفينـــــي

وأنا وحــدي تخلــيني

كذا تتركني يدثــــاري

وتجمد فرحة سنيني

من نبض دمعة..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بقع من نزفي....في صورة وإيحاء.....

وددتُ تخليدها هنا.....





قاسي... ذبح نبع الاحساس فيني


سافر وخلى القلب يكسيه الجليد


حتى الشجر ماعاد يدفي حنيني


كنه خجل من حزن غطى للوريد


مات الورق من هول دمعي وونيني


شاب الغصن واحنى ضلوعه من جديد


كنه يسلي خاطري ورمش عيني


ويصيح حزنك ينكسر لاجله الحديد


وانا ارتجي قطرة بمنهج سنيني


من قلب صافي وعنيّ مايحيــــد




 ***************


أضعتُ الطريق ودنيــا الكـــــلام


وحتى حروفيَ ضـــاعت سُدى


فكيف سـأروي حكـــاية زحــــام


تجّرُ وريـدي بعنــــــــف الـــــردى 



إليك أمد نسيـج الختــــــــــــام


أيا بحر فاسمع نشيج الحشـى


أقدم عـذري مع الارتطــــــــــام


بساحة حنينـي وبعد المــــدى


 **************



أخفّي وجهــي واتألــــــم

واعالج علتــي بسكـــــات

صعب أقدر أجاري الهـــــم

صمود ألزم وأقسّي الـذات

أظــن إن الشمـــل يلتـــــم

يجاوبني القلـــــب هيهـــات

فراقـــــك أمـــــــرٍ يتحتــــّـم

اعاتب ..!! وش يفيد عتـاب









كانت .....مقتطفات لحبر دمعة ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يطــول الليل لو تــــدري 

وحتى النوم يجافيــــني 

أبحكي لك عن غيـــابك 


قتل الأحلام في عيـني 








بإحساس دمعة على السطور...

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

نزف قليل تكمله لحرفك 

أبحكي لك حكاية شوق
تلوى في شراييني

غيابك يا بعد عمري
ترك جرح ٍ يآذيني

و ليتك تعلم بقلبي
و كل اللي جرى فيني

أنا بعدك صرت مجنون
من اللي شفته بسنيني

و ليتك تعزفين الجرح
على أعذب تلاحين ِ


المعذرة على التطفل
تحياتي لك ِ و لحرفكِ الراقي و العذب

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

خالي الغالي....شاطئ...

كم سرت أحرفك بقلبي...واستوطنته....!!

راقتني بقووة....لاسيما أنها قد حادت عن إيطارها الفصحى ولأول مرة اقرأ لقلمك بغير الفصحى 

أعجبتني كثيراً إضافتك واسترسال قلمك....

كن بالقرب دوماً....وكن بخير...

موفق ودمت بعين المولى الجليل




عليلة ياعلــــي الكـــرار 
عليلة وتاجـي أحـــزاني 
وانت لمقصــــــد الـــزوار 
كريم وأعـــــــــز خلانـي 
وحق زينب يحامي الجار 
لفيت بهمــي وأشجاني 

تخيبني يبــو الحسنين        ترجعنــي بصفر الايدين        وأنا همي نطق صوبين 


عليلة ومنكســــر قلبي واشكـــــي لخالقي الجبار 
وحق حيدر وهو الجيدوم وهو الساقي وهو الحاني 





بدمعة دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

إلى العباس

أدون كل تحياتي

بقلم حساس

يفيض بماي عبراتي


صدق الأنفاس


من نبعي وحشى ذاتي

والمصدر ....!!

من العباس...

من العباس ...عرفت الجود وازرعت التفاني بصفحة آهاتي


من العباس..تعلمت الوفا في حاضري وفي كل آتي

وإلى العباس يمين اغرف شمال ارفعها دعواتي
إلى العباس ارسمت قربة تفيض أنهار دمعاتي

لأن ساعة تذكرت الوديعة بونة الملهوف............خويه احرقوا خيماتي

 خوية احرقوا خيماتي...!!







سلام الله وسلام ملائكته المقربين وانبياءه المرسلين وعباده الصالحين 
فيما تغتدي وتروح عليك يابن أمير المؤمنين

السلام على العبد الصالح المطيع لله ولرسوله ...

السلام على ساقي عطاشا كربلاء.....

اقبل مني هذا القليل ياصاحب الجود.....

بقلم دمعة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وش قصتي .!! كل ساع واكتب رسالة

وأحكي حنيني وبوح قلبي يناجيــــــــك

شوف الورق قلبــه صبح بأي حالـــــــــه

من زود شطبي والحبر قام يرثيــــــــــك

من متى قلي القلب ترجم وصالـــــــــه

حرت اوصّف علتــي من تماديـــــــــــك














عتاب مجهول الهوية .....!!
بقلم دمعة ....

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مشكلتي أنا
لا زلت أغمض عيوني 
وأتجاهل الحقيقة
ولا زلت أنا
مثل ما أنا

أحبك حب صعب تتصوره !!
 
 

نبض من أحساسي "


 
أمنيـ مجروحه ـات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


غاليتي أمنيات.........تلوح بناظري لوحة صفاء شكلها وجدكِ الحاني...


لقلبكِ أنشودة شكري....ولروحكِ غزير الدعاء يمطر.......

لاتبتعدي كثيراً عن مساحاتي ........ كي يكون قلمي ....

 مقضية حوائجكِ أيتها الحبيبة ....





















السلام على باب المراد......

سيدتي يازهراء قصدتكِ بباب المراد....!!


فاقبليني.......وخذي شظايا من حرقة قلبي......أضمها مع قلبكِ المحروق على أولادك...


اقبلي اقل القليل...




يمن بيكم البــــاري بدا ونها........................... (ختم) مُجرد تقديم يسبق الوقع لشيئ سيقع حتماً


لمصايبكم يهل بيت النبي وونهـــا ...................(النُهى غاية الشيئ وآخره(بلوغ الغاية بالعقل )


الزهرا بقبرها ناحت واجذبت ونهـــــــا................(أنينها والنحيب)



على الاولاد تون صبح ومسيـــــة





>>تعلمت من شمعة اوضح معنى الابوذية بين أقواس.......


شمعة هدية لقلبكِ هذه الأبوذية البسيطة ...ومنكِ هي إهداء لقلب سيدة النساء....فلتقبلها الكريمة وتقضي حوائجكِ عزيزتي....وحوائج المؤمنين







بقلم دمعة

----------

امنيات مجروحه (11-18-2013)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عندما تُعانقنا مصائب أهل البيت صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم...فتصبح جزء منا........هنا يكون النزف ...... 









ييمة السفر ذوّب دليلـــــي >>( قلبي )

من يـوم فارقني دليلــــــي >>(كافلي العباس ..وشيخ العشيرة الحسين)

ضاع الفجر بعيني ودليلي >>(ليل  ...ظلام)

سهر وأحزان يازهرا عليـــه







زينب يادهر تدري أنا اسمـــــــي>>(اسم... هوية )

مصاب الطف ذبح قلبي ونسمي >>(أنفاسي)

سم الجرح يبرى وأنا سمـــّــــي >>(سم من سموم )

يذوّب مهجتي ولايزول فيّــــــــه











هبة من الوديعة وإلى الوديعة اهبها مُناسبة الحدث....كل يوم هو مُصاب لسيدة النساء وكعبة الأحزان.....هنا المُناسبة .. 



بإحساس وحرقة قلب..........زينب الحوراء..بنزف من ترجو االمفاز بهذه المواساة ......دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أنا زينب ونبضي حسيـن وثالثنا بحــر ويموج 
على شـط الحزن مدّه وزجره ينولد بالعيـــن 
كثر ليــل انطوى بعتمة كثر مابالسمـاء عروج 
هطل جودي ويعبراتي حزينة والتفــت صوبين 
سدل ليل الألم ندبات وذبح بدري خطف لي بروج 
لاكـــافل بقى ليّا ولاشيخ العشيرة حسيـــن 








مالي أُقدم الجراح واستعجلها على قلبكِ يامُخدرة ..... 
سامحيني..واقبلي أقل القليل...

تعظيم لأجرك من لدنُ...... 

أمتكم دمعة على السطور ....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لهفي قتيل الطــف حيثُ غدى 
عن مكةٍ وهو ابنها.. مطرودا..!! 
قلب الأمـان وهذا ابنُ عليائهـا  
غدى خــائفاً مُترقباً مزعوجا 






مأجورين سادتي.. 
بقلم دمعة ...

----------


## همسة ألم

*أول مشاركه لي هنا* 
*يعطيك لله الف عافيه خيتوو دوعه* 





*سأخد ألوان لألون بها عيدي الأسود* 
*إشتقت لك عزيزتي ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم....

همسة ألم الغالية.......رفعتي ستاراً لقلبي قبل الورق...بهكذا مقدم  مُشرق على مُتصفحي المتواضع..

سعيدة بحجم قلبك وطهره...وقلبي ونبضه....بضي اشراقتك...


اسأل الله أن يكون عيدك كما لون قلبك.....صافي كاللجين...

كل عام وأنتِ سعيدة.........ودُنياكِ مُبتسمة .....ببركة رب العرش وبحق أنواره...


موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ عزيزتي..














حبي الرسول وعترته جُنة بوعيدي       (حشري وآخرتي)

                        يأبيات مدحي دوّني عشقي وعيدي                 (كرري المدح مع نوبات العشق)

عيد الخلق بهجة وورد وهاي آنا عيدي                  (العيد)

ولاية رسول الله وعلي حيدر وصيه                             





عيدي بهم يزدهر..........وقلبي بحبهم يرتوي ....



بقلم دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

من وآنا جنين اسكن رحم أمي
نبض قلبي اعلى حبك ياعلي الكرار
تفز روحي لذكرك ويفز شرياني
عشقك رابطة لمحور وريدي صار
وتظل أنت الوطن للقلب ويا الروح
بمهدي والطفولة والشهود كثار
قلبي اللي تربى بمحجر وجودك
وروحي الأسيرة والعشق أسرار
هاي آنا جيتك مهجتي والروح
اقدمهن لعندك وانت وش تختار 

وزيادة شطر وأبني عليه أبيات
وقصدي بهطلب لاعاد اظل محتار
تشملني ألطافك حد حفر لحدي
وتاخذني الجنان وتعصمني من النار
وأظل حتى الحشر أردد واشدي
واجدد بيعتي والموثق المختار







ضمني إلى كوكبة شيعتك ومُحبيك دوماً.....واغمرني بألطافك ياعلي احتاجك..



كل عام وأنتم سعداء بولاية علي إمام المتقين...صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..







من نبع إحساسي....


دمعة على السطور

----------


## همسة ألم

*إبتسامتي وقد زالت 
دموعي وقد نزلت 
إنكسار وقد إنكسرت 
ظلم وقد ظلمت 
آهً وقد صرخت 
حسرة وقد تحسرت 
كل هذا حدث لي وأنت لاتعلم 
ولا تفكر أن تسأل لتعلم 
لما لما آنت بهذه القسوه ؟؟
أبكيت قلبي دما ومدموعا 
لما .........؟؟
ألا تمتلك قلبا ياهذا ..؟؟

*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

همسة ألم ..مأجورة عزيزتي ...

حضوركِ هنا بقعة من ضوء مُسلطة على مُتصفحي....


دعواتي أمدها لقلبك.......وشكري مركزه عطاءك

موفقة ومقضية حوائجك...دمتي بعين المولى الجليل













مُجللة بالسواد...

تدور من مأتم لمأتم.........وتجر الحسرات.....على من كان غسله دم........






بالكآبة

والدمعة دستــور

قلبي صابه

جرح بسهم عاشور 



حزنّا يحوم 

بهلال الشوم





أشوف الدنيا مسْوّدة 

وكل بقعة لها زفرة 

وكل شيعي لبس السواد

ولاحت بالقلب حسرة 

إذا فاقد صدى إمامه

أنا قلبي انخسف بدره

وإذا بمجلس قعد ينحب

نحيبي مايمل صبره

يشيعي بصوت واسيني

أنا أمه فاطمة الزهرا 




أشوف اللي يعزيني

وبالدمعة يسليني

بقلب مهموم 

بهلال الشوم





مأجورة بشهر الأحزان يازهراء....

اقبلي حرفي المُتلاشي في هيبة حضورك...


بنزف ابنتك دمعة....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لقلبي ذبحت ياهلال المُحرم...... 
والفتك بروحي قد جرى .... 











من يهلّ هلال الأحزان 
كف نوحي ألزم بها  
اعتنق جرحي وصوابه 
ألبس همومي وسحبها 
زينب وياهلال منتى  
جرعت سهم بشبدها 
مثل ذبحك لبو اليمة  
صوّبت روحي ودهتها 
غابت الروح وتوارت 
يوم فارقها عمدها 
ومثل بدري حسين خسفت 
روحي والعاشر خسفها 
واغمضت عين المعزة  
والخدر صاير لحدها 
بهالكآبة أقبلت يمي سواده 
وزرعت الدمعة اعلى خدها 
وغدت من عندي التفاتة  
بمحجر الهم ناشدتها 
جاوبت ثكلى وحزينة  
حقّها تبكي ولدها 

وآنا هالنبرة اعرفتها 
وهالكآبة ماشفتها  
إلا من صغري اذكرتها  

فاطمة وتبكي ولدها 

واعتلت من عندي صرخة  

فاطمة يمة تعالي وداوي لزينب قلبها  

فاطمة يمة تعالي وداوي لزينب قلبها 









 حزن زينب هو من تكلم هنا....



بقلم دمعة وبنبراتها الشجية ...... 
مأجورين سادتي..رجائي القبول يامواليّ ..

----------


## MOONY

في عيني دمع   يجري
 على   غريب الطف
ليتني يامولاي  معك في ذلك الحين
لأكن لك ناصراً ولأرتمي في أحضان سهام العدى
فأكن ذرعك .. ولأكن شهيدة  بين يدي  الحسين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

موني الغالية ........مُثابة ومأجورة بحق الحسين 


ويسلم إحساسك الطاهر.....دعواتي بك ارفقها... 


يمد كف العطا والجود 
بدمع يسكن سُفن الإحساس 
راحة شيمته يقدّم 
ويحدي بزينب العباس 


وفي الهودج حكاية تبان 
دمع وهموم وفيض أحزان 
وكل ساعة يجي السلطان 
ينشف مدمع الحُرّة 
ويطفي خوفها النوماس 














ظلّي أنت.....

وحفظ محملي بك ياعباس...

بنزف دمعة ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حاشا لبدري أن يغيبا.....!!



 

على حضن الأمل ارقب واتاني  (اتاني = انتظر ،،اترقب )


        يمن فدوى إلك قلبي واتاني     (وتيني =عرق أو شريان)


هضيمة ومن صغر سني وأتاني    (أتاني=جائني)


خبر قتلك وسقحك عالوطية 


 


تمتمات يتيمة ...

بانكسار قلب سيدتي حميدة...


بإحساس دمعة على السطور

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*كُلنّا سَـ نصرخ " يالثارات الحُسين  "*
*سلامٌ الله عَلَى مِنْ بكته ملائكة السماء .. * 
*سلامٌ الله عَلَى أبا الأحرار  ..

*؛؛
مع إطلالة  شهر الحسين 
نقفُ مع نفسنا
بين أحداث مأسآة عاشوراء
نقلب مواجع  أحزاننا
نتأمل
نتألم
وبعيوننا دمعة
تُسكب
وبقلوبنا  صرخات
تتوالى
""


أمنيـ مجروحه ــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كل  نبضاتي
تطلقُ صرخات حسينية
تهزُ كل عرش
وتطيحُ بكل مملكةً
لتثبت للعالم  
أن حب الحسين
يجري بدمي
ويسري بشرياني

لبيك يا حسين
لبيك يا  حسين
لبيك يا حسين





أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أُمنيات..لكِ كل الأمنيات بقضاء الحوائج باسم الحسين اقدمها....

شكري والدعاء مُتلازمان لقلبك..

مأجورة حبيبتي ...
 




سقطت ثماري قبل حين قِطافها

فبدى حنينٌ في رُبى الهيجاءِ

لهفي على تُرب البوادي إذ هوت

تستسقي من سن الرماح شفاءِ

ضمأى الفؤاد لم تُسقى مهجتها بما

وهاأنا أتلوا على تلك النحور عزائي






مأجور يابن رسول الله..

بقلب دمعة على السطور

----------

امنيات مجروحه (11-18-2013)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بعدكم ضاع خدري...!! 

مما ألهمنيه طرح بالجوار بالمنتدى...... 

ومنه انشأت خطاب بين سكينة والوديعة .... 

عبارة عن نعاء عاشوري بحسب ماألهمني الأصل... 





زينب يعمة لي شكاية 
ذاك البطل صاحب الراية  
طوّل وأنا خابت رجايا 
وقلوبنا صارت ظمايا 


زينب يعمة الليل هوّد 

منهم ولاواحد لفى ورد


متني بعدهم صار مسود


بضرب الرجس الله وأحد







زينب يعمة ياحنونة  

اسأل ولاظنهم نسونا 

عباس وذاك حسين أبونا 

مايدروا الأعدى سبونا 




سكنة يعمة دسمعيني 

العباس قلبي ونور عيني 

وحسين هو شمس لسنيني 

لازيّد عليهم ونيني 



ظليت وحدي بليل اتاني 

ولاأشوف من يحمي خيامي 

أنا بعين صوبني زماني 

عباس أندب لو إمامي 



راح اليحاملي اعلى خدري 

وراح اللي يسكت نوح بزري 

لألطم عليهم طول عمري 

واصرخ بصوت الله يصبري 



سكنة يعمة راح الكفيل  

وراح العمد بن حامي الدخيل 

وظلينا بس نسوة وعليل 

لأنصب عزى وابدي العويل 








مأجورين موالي... 

قطعة من قلب دمعة ......

----------


## دمعة على السطور

خُسف بدري ...وغابت نجومي....!!





قطعوا الكفوف ببغيهم أوما دروا

تلك الكفوف تمد سيل عطاءِ

حتى وإن قُطعت تفيضُ سخيةُ

منها الإبى والجود كنزُ وفاءِ

عمدوا إلى إهراق مصدرِ زمزمٍ

فتفجّر الينبوع في بوغاءِ

ورمى نقيعُ الظلم سهماً حاقداً

قد أُغمضت للبدر عينُ إخاءِ

إظلمّت الأكوان حين تزلزلت 

للحق هامة من يد الأعداءِ

ياويحهم أوما دروا من صوّبوا

بعمودهم قد صوّبوا الزهراءِ







مأجورة يازهراء...مأجورة ياأم البنين مأجورين سادتي...

بنزف دمعة ...

----------


## نُون

كَأَّنَّ كَفَيْكَ لَمْ تُقْطَعِ 
عَجَبٌ لا زَالَ فِيهِنَّ كَرَمٌ سَخِيٍّ ،
قَائمٌ لَمْ يَسْجُدِ ..
كَأَّنَّ زَنْدَيْكَ لَمْ تُرْفَعِ 
عَجَبٌ لَهُنَّ يُرَفْرِفْنَّ حَوْلَ 
الخِيَامِ السُهَدِّ ..
كَأَّنَ صَدْرَكَ بِسَهْمٍ لَمْ يُشْرَعِ 
وَ زَيْنَبُ عَلَيْهِ تَتْلُو آيَةَ الحِفْظِ 
وَ حِرْزٍ بالنَبِّيِّ وَ عَليِّ مُسَدَّدِ 
كَأَّنَّ عَيْنُكَ مِنُ مُثَلَثٍ لَمْ تَخْتَشِعِ 
وَ هِيَ لـِ أُولاتِ فَاطِمَةٍ لَمْ تَسْهُو أَوْ تَرْقُدِ 
كَأَّنَّكَ العَباسُ قَمَرٌ يَلُوحُ مُتَشَعْشِعِ
تَرْوِي الظَمَّأَ ، وَ تُطْفيءُ الْلَّظَّى ، 
وَ لِلْعَابِرِينَ نَاحِيتِكَ خَيُرُ مَنْ ..
يُعْطِي وَ يُجْزِلُ وَ وَ يُسَدِدِّ "



دَمْعَة 
اغْفِرِي لِي هَبُوطِي ؛ فَهُنَا عَبَقٌ مُؤلِمٌ وَ جَذَّاب ،
عُظِّمَتْ أَجُورَكَم .. وَ حَوَائِجٌ مَقْضِّيَّة بِحَقِ أَبَا الفَضْل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

براءة ...قطرات أحرفكِ كانت دموع مواساة 

قد سقطت على قلب زينب ..وشدّت عليه....

هطولكِ أسقى نبتة لحرفي....فدعاءً لاينقطع أهبه لقلبك العاشق للحسين وآل الحسين...









دعوة لحضور حفل زفاف ولدي القاسم...
...في بقعة دماء... وحز نحور...
فمن يُعزيني...!!





قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان
وكسر جنحان
سحابة مسوّدة وتسحب
قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان
وكسر جنحان

شموع الزفة طفتها دموع الآه
الخضاب دماه
ومُقل عيناه
على درب الأمل ترقب 
قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان 
وكسر جنحان 

إجت رملة بعجل منها الدمع منثور
وسط الخدور
لطم الصدور
يجاسم أمك وأجذب

قصص أحزان
عرس شبان 
وكسر جنحان
هلا بعريسي يانسوة دهنوني
وعزوني
تعرفوني
أنا اللي هلهلت تنحب
قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان
وكسر جنحان
ذخيرة لي تمنيتك وتبقى لي
ظهر والي 
أياغالي
وظلت عبرتي التكتب
قصص وأحزان
عرس شبان 
وكسر جنحان










مأجورة يافاقدة..
نعتهُ على لسانكِ..دمعة ..فاقبلي تلك المواسية سيدتي
نزف دمعة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

شافت اعضاه مقطعة وأهوت عليها (عليها = فوقها) 
أم وحزينة تنحب بحسرة عليها (عليها =علي الأكبر ابنها) 
نادت يزينب زيّدي الونة وعلِّيها (علّيها =ارفعي صوت الونة) 
قومي اسعديني ياحزينة بهالرزية 



زينب بقيت محيرة ألطم وأكبّر (وأكبر - التكبيرة الله أكبر) 
نوبة أصد جسام ونوبة أصد أكبر  
واللي على الرمضى بقى أعظم وأكبر 
مصابه نحل جسمي بأراضي الغاضرية 







ودنا من نبضي كل شجن... 
بقتل حُسيني في طفوف المحن ... 



مأجورين موالي... 
بدمعِ دمعة النابض ألم ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حرفي أبدى العويل....




عجيبة حرفي تتوقف

على ساحة جروح الطف

ولابكلمة تجي توصف

ولاتنظم إلك لو بيت

عجيبة ليلة العاشر 

اشوفك وقفت حاير

إلى حسينك ردت ناصر

ولضلوع القلب احنيت

غريبة شلون ياحرفي

وأبو الأكبر أهو قلبي

أشوفك زيدت جرحي

ولابجملة عزى نعيّت

بعد هذا المصاب اللي

غدى يترى على خلي

دجاوب ياحرف قلّي

الليلة شالعذر ماجيت


جواب حرفي

أنا يادمعتي مفجوع

وقاموس الكلم موجوع

ونين ارسم وأصب دموع

بحثت ولا جواب لقيت


شفت مصرع بحر من دم

ومن شفته لفاني الهم

حسينك بالثرى تهشم

جسمي الـ بالثرى تمنيت

كتاب الله انرفع راسه

على سن الرمح قاسى 

حجر من هم أشر ناسه

ومثل زينب أنا ترجيت

يحق لمعجمي الحداد

على النسوة وعلى الأولاد

وعلى أطهر قلب وأكباد

عساني كنت آنا الميت











المُصيبة ألمّتْ بحرفي فتوقف على مصرع الدموع....
المعذرة يازهراء...


دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

العرشُ ينعى ...... 
والملائكُ في حداد... 







ارتقى الغيُ على صدر النبي 
وعليٌ والبتولة الطاهرة 
صعد الشمر على صدر الحسين 
كيف يرجوا للشفاعة الآخرة 
رفع الرأس على رأس القنا 
هذا والحوراءُ كانت حاضرة 
ودعتهم أن يواروا جثةً 
قطعوها بالسيوف الشاهرة 
فأتوا بالخيل يدعوا التلبية 
سحقوها أسفاً فوق الثرى 
رُج عرش الله ناح جبرئيل 
ساعد الله الوديعة الصابرة 
ساعد الله الوديعة الصابرة 










مأجورين سادتي... 
بقلم دمعة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فليُعدم الماء بعدك ياحُسين......




ونين المنحـر ينادي يشيعة لو شربتـوا المـاي
عطش بعروقي وبقلبي سرى جمرة بصميم حشاي
بعطشكم شيعة ذكروني
الأعادي ظامي خلوني
ولاقطرة بعذب الفرات وأنا الفرات يجري حداي












عجباً ياعزيز الزهراء.....
وكل العجب من قتلك ظمآن وأنت ابن المصطفى العدنان...



كل خلايايا تهتف..
السلام على الشفاه الذابلات ..السلام على الجسوم الشاحبات..
السلام على الأجساد المُضرجات...

السلام على الغريب العطشان الظامئ اللهفان المدفون بلاغُسلٍ ولاأكفان..





حبر دمعة ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وتترى الأحزان...مُتدافعة على قلب زينب...!! 









أنا زينب خيالي يصير عجيبة عرضة للأنظار 
وأنا اللي من صغر سني مصونة مخدرة الأطهار 
هذا الدهر راواني عجايب والدهر غدار 
بعد عزي وفخر أهلي سبية بولية الأشرار 
أشوفن كربلا هاليوم تخليني بغصن تذكار 
وغصني طاحت أوراقه بقت بأغصاني جمرة نار 
وجمرة في وسط قلبي كشف ليا الزمن أسرار 
حزينة معولة وانحب يخوية ماعليّا خمار 
خيمنا كلها محروقة مثل هذا الظلم ماصار 
ويضربنا العدو بسوطه ويشتم حيدر الكرار 
يخوية حسين اجيتنك ودمعي اعلى الوجن مدرار 
ولاخيمة أصد ليها وحق الخالق الجبار 
مصيبة هدّت أركاني يخوية وتيّهت الأفكار 
عجيبة شلون تظل مطروح وأنت مدلل المختار 
ندهت بصوتي ياهالناس لهاجثة يجي حفّار 
يواري جسم أبو اليمة أريدن مسلم بهالدار 
دهش بالي تدوسك خيل وظل مني الفكر محتار 
رجعت بدمعتي وسفة يظل جسم الولي بوعار 
رجعت محسّرة بهمي يمين أنظر ونوب يسار 
ولاواحد يصد ليّا ألا ياقلبي الصبّار 










بآهات زينب وزفراتها.... 
اعذريني مولاتي... 
أمتكم دمعة على السطور خطت قطرة من آلامكم ...فاقبلي مواساتها..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يانبلة ياضربة سهم

كلها بكتر جسمك

يابويا ماينعد صواب

منه الجرى دمك



بقلب مكسور

حفرت قبور


كلها بكتر جسمك...






مأجور يامولاي...

ساعد الله قلبك المهموم...


اقبل مواساة أمتك..دمعة

----------


## ŹęẽҚộǾ

*لاتسألني عن احوالي ..!
خلِي سؤالك كتوم ..!
اخاف مايسرك حالي ..!
وتصير الدنيا بعينك ظلوم ..!
انا من فقدتك صارت احوالي هموم ..!
ولامن ذكرتك تدمع العين وتهل الدموع ..!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عزيزتي...أهلاً بنور طلتك التي استضاء لها متصفحي... 
دعواتي ترافقكِ... 





على ظهور النياق نصبتُ عزائي... 






على الناقة بخفّي الصوت  
أون ياخوية تسمعني 
لأن تدري العدو لو حس 
بونيني بــ سوطه لوعني 
وراسك ع الرمح عالي 
بنظراته يبارنّي 
ترى ياخوية مااقدر 
امن أشوف الراس اتزفر 
بدمعاتي أنا اتصبر 
تصدق ياعديل الروح 
بموتك محد عزنّي 





عظم الله لك الأجر ياسيدتي يازينب... 
مأجورة..... 
بدمعِ دمعة وتحسرها ......

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياللي تتحاذف بقلبك سهام حزنك والهموم 
شلون تنسى جروح تنزف سرمدية  
أبد ماتنسى ووجع صاحب الثارات يدوم 
حق له ينحب بصبحه والمسية  
يعالج بروحه يناغي جرح من دهرٍ ظلوم 
كل يومه يندب بهذي الرزية  
ليتني أفداه وأنعى وعن ونيني ماأصوم 
ليت دمعي يروح فدى لأجل فيّه 
يمتى بس ياحجة الله تنجلي للهم غيوم  
بكفك الطاهر تدافع عن دماء العلوية  





ارتعد حرفي.... 
في حضرتك ........ 

ولكن تأكد لم ولن أنساك.... 
بهذا القليل اقبل قلبي لكم نصير....... 


مأجور ياصاحب العزاء....سامحني يامولاي وحق جدك الحسين..


بقلم دمعة

----------


## nezar80

رفقا ً بقلبٍ مولع ٍ مُــدْ م ٍ عتوبْ

رفقا ً فقلب مُحبكِ غضُ المشاعر والدروبْ

هو في هوا كِ سكرانٌ كذوبْ

إنْ قال حبكِ جنة الفردوس لا تحوي العيوبْ

بلْ حبكِ ذنبٌ علا كل الذنوبْ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أهلاً بمن يتشرف مُتصفحي بمقدمهم...

أهلاً بنور سطوركم ..

اسأل الله أن ينير قلوبكم بحب من هم النور...

موفقين بإسم الحسين سيدكم ...








> ياللي تتحاذف بقلبك سهام حزنك والهموم
> 
> 
> شلون تنسى جروح تنزف سرمدية 
> 
> أبد ماتنسى ووجع صاحب الثارات يدوم
> 
> حق له ينحب بصبحه والمسية 
> 
> ...







فدى (تعديلها فدوى )


سقط الحرف مني سهواً ...


لعل القدر شاء أن يبقيني على ارتباط بصاحب الزمان عجل الله فرجه..


ربِ اجعلني منه أدنو وأدنو اجعلني اعتنق مُصابه بكُلّي......


 وليرسمني صاحب الأمر ناصرة له بالروح والبدن...ولاأنسى القلم.......أرجوك يامولاي...






يامهدي واعذر تقصير دمعة الجُم بحقك العظيم...


خادمتكم ....

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لهفة الروح تشتاق الى ساكنها*
*ايا صاحب الفضل انت بحلمها*
*كنت المُنى منذ صغرها*
*والآن تكحل ناظرها* 
*ايا حلمي اكتمل ببدر سعدها*
*بعباس الحسين ولهاشم قمرها ....*




*اقبلني سيدي ابا الفضل ...*
*بقلم آمتك ..شذى*


*عزيزتي دمعه..*
*شكراا لهذه المساحة النقية التي طالما تجذبنا الى ان نتوااجد بها ولو بقليل من كلماتنا المتواضعة ...*
*رائعه انتي بفكركِ.. بقلمكِ الولائي.. بقلبكِ الطيب..*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه على الطرح الرائع..*
*وسلمت يمناكِ ع كلماتكِ المؤثرة الولائية..*
*واعذري تقصيري ...*
*حماكِ الرحمن..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

شذى الغالية ....لمقدمك ثوب العزاء أُقدمُ... 


حرفكِ رائع ...... نابع من قلبٍ عاشق.... 

آجركِ الله وأثابكِ..يقضي حوائجكِ العباس.... 

دعواتي اسوقها لروحك....مُبتسمة القلب لاطلالتك..... 








على قبر البتول ....أسلتُ مدامعي... 
وأبديتُ النياحة والعويلا... 











إجيتج يابنت عدنان 
حزينة وقايدي همي 
اروّي بمدمعي قبرج 
ولآمالي قصر أبني 
خبر ماجاك عن زينب 
وعن حسين البدر ابني 
ليالي ساهرت انطر 
وأتاني بدري ونجمي 
ترى صبري أبد مامل 
وفرقاهم نحل جسمي 
أيازهرا سفرهم طال 
ماوصلت إلك أحوال 
عن حسين وعن الأطفال 
وزينب خبِّرِي عنها 
ذكرها زاد لي ونّي  


أنا الزهرا يأم البنين 
شوّصف لش عن الأحباب 
مصيبتهم حنت ضلعي 
ونسيت العصرة خلف الباب 
أنا الزهرا وبقيت انحب 
أون وأبكي نسل الأطياب 
حزينة مسوّدة قبري 
وأصيح حسين نوره غاب 
دسمعيني يأم البنين 
ترى حسيني وقع منصاب 
أنا بعيني شفت راسه 
وشيبه من دما لــ(ـه )خضاب 
ومن شفته بقيت ألطم 
وأنعى بحزني راسي شاب 
يأم البنين اخبرنج 
أبو فاضل وسط نشّاب 
فجع قلبي وأنا أمه 
أشوفه مفترش التراب 
يأم البنين لاتعتبين 
ترى كفينه مقطوعين 
على العباس ويا حسين 
دعزيني وأعزنّك 
ترى ثكلى وقلبي ذاب 




وزينب شحكي لج عنها 
فقد الحسين دوهنها  
سبية والبكى فنها 
وبعد عباس زجر وسنان 
يقودن ناقة الأنجاب 



















خيالي رسم سوادة على قبر الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها... 
وصوّر إحساسي قلب أم البنين الطاهرة صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم اجمعين هناك..... 


نزفي مبحوح...... وأنيني مكتوم....فاعذروا ثم اقبلوا نعائي أيها السادة الأطائب...  
مأجورين ....أمتكم دمعة ...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

.
.
متعثرة الخُطى أسير 
بين الزحام
لأصل هُناك حيثُ يُقام مأتمك
يــــا أبــــا عبدالله
مخنوقة العبرة
حاملةً بصدري جمرة
وبقلبي ألمٌ ووجع 
لمصابك
يا حسين
يا حبيبي القلوب
يا ريحانة رسول الله


[ مأجورين ومثآبين ]






أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

؛؛
.
لملم أحزانك يا قلب 
بين كفيك 
وأنثرهم بجانب الشواطىء 
المترامية الاطراف 
؛؛
فهنآك حزن لا يحتمله إنسان 
وهُنآك ألمٌ يُدمي ذلك القلب
وهُنآك روحٌ تتمزق مجروحة
ومشآعرٌ تئن أنينٌ يقطع الاكباد
وأهآتٌ تتزايد مؤلمةً موجعة
ودموعٌ لا تتوقف 
وصبراً يتلوه صبراً 
يتوشحُ بهِ قلبكِ سيدتي 
يا زينب الطّهرِ
يا صاحبة المصائب 
سآعد الله قلبكِ يا حوراء 
على مأسيكم 
التي لم تجري على أحداً من قبل 
وأسكنكِ الله صبراً لمدآرآة أيتامكِ

{ إقبلي عزآئي يا مولاتي }

أمتكِ " أمنيات



مأجورين 





أمنيـ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أمنيات الحبيبة ...... 
لحضوركِ أريج الزهور أنثر...... 
شكري يسبقه الدعاء...لقلبك... 
تقبل المولى ماجُدتِ به...بحق سادتك.... 









السقاية منبع بكفينك 
والعدالة بيها خضت سنينك 







ياللي متعلق بروحك قلب زينب 
ياللي كفك يحمل لجود الزمان 
ياللي عينك تدمع أمن أطفال تنحب 
ياللي شريانك يرف منه الحنان 


أنت علمت الوفا كيف الوفا 
وأنا منهج شيمتك حرت أوصفه 



رايتك قوة وبسالة وهذا مذهب 
سهم عينك شاهدت منه الجنان 













إن تسقط الكفين فهي سخيةُ 
حتى على ذر التراب تجودُ 

>>الذر هنا بمعنى غبار 





هذا ماجُدتُ به ياعباس...فجُد على وجدي من فيض جودك 

كان ذاك شظايا مُوزعة بقلب دمعة ..

----------

امنيات مجروحه (11-18-2013)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

من يُقلّب بيديه أوجاعي....فيبرأها....!! 







تمنيتك يبو فاضل تجي تحضر بأرض كوفان

تشوف جموع محتشدة علينا رجال والنسوان

وحتى أطفال تتفرج

تمنيت الأرض ترتج


يعباس العجب ترضى بسبينا ياقمر عدنان

صحت بعبرتي معذور يمن راسك بعالي سنان









جروح زينب التي لاتندمل...هي من أخذتني حيث هناك... 
فعذراً ثم عذراً ياأبا الفضل....على جرأتي وتعدي حدي... 
بنزف دمعة الجريح....

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ملل  
كآبة
حزن
وألـــــــــــــــم
ودمــوع
وقلق 
وشتآت عقل
هي  ملامح هذا اليوم
سآعآت وستمضي أميري لهنآك
لحيثُ ينتظرك المستقبل
تآركاً  قلبي يلملمُ حزنه لوحده
ويشفي جروحه بدمعه 
ويسّكن وجعهُ ببقآيا نظرآتك  
الموشومة بثنآيا عيوني
وبشذى أنفآسك العطرة
المتنآثرة في وآحتي 
كل  شيءٌ هُنا ســ / يشتآقك 
وأنا قبلهم أشتآقك
كل شيءٌ هُنا ســ / ينتظر  عودتك
وأنا بكل جوآرحي أنتظرك
ليبزغ نور فجري بوجودك
يا أملاً يُستضاءُ  بهِ أيآمي
يا حُلمٌ يرويّ عطش سنيني 

//


//




أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أمنيات...حفظ الرب لكِ كل غالي بحق حبيبه المصطفى محمد وآله الطاهرين

صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ..

موفقة بحق السجاد ومصيبته العظمى حبيبتي... 







دُروبُ المحن ..يسوقها الزمن...





شفت المحن وهموم
بعيني الحزن مرسوم
من كربلا أجساد 
وروح المنيّة تحوم

كل لحظة أنزف دم
بقلبي الألم يلتم 

بعيني الحزن مرسوم 
بعيني الحزن مرسوم







دمعة ندبت إمامها المسموم المهموم...
مأجورين سادتي...

----------

امنيات مجروحه (11-18-2013)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

جراحٌ تتجسّم... 





نسيت القيد يازهرا 

وأغلالي فلا تهمني

جرح وقليبي شيصبره

يعانق صدري ويضمني

بنيت أحزان والزفرة

ستار لــ همّي ولــ وّنّي 

مثل بيتج صعب ذكره              (أعني بيت الأحزان للزهراء)

كدر وأحزان فجعتني

قيود وجامعة مُرّة

شماتة وفرجة توجعني

أجيت أشكيلج بحسرة 

جرح الحسين ألمني








مأجورة يازهراء...أنين دمعة تشكّل هنا بقلمها....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

آهات طفلة ...وانقطاع أنفاسها على رأس الطهر.... 





جمعت الهم وسادة لقلبي (بــ )اتوسد

على حدود الجرح أغفي وأهل دمعي

كتمت الآه شفت أحزان تتردد

يبويا احضر وعاين شلجرى بوضعي

غدت الدموع بمّصلاّك تتمهّد ...(اتخذته مهداً)

وصوتك بالحلم عانق وطن سمعي

شفت كنّي اعلى حجرك قلبي يتمدد

بديت اشكي مصابي والحزن يسعي

شوّصفن لك يشبل المرتضى الأمجد

سياط وضرب يابويا وأنا بوجعي

صحيت أصرخ أثاري الحزن يتجدد

وأنا اتلفت وعنوان الدمع فزعي

يعمة الوالد بحضنه كنت اقعد

أريده هالوكِت يحضر يلم صدعي

اعلى هالحالة وأنا بدهشة هوى الفرقد

وهويت عليه من فرط الحزن أنعي

نادت عمتي يالخالق الأوحد

بقيت بحيرتي أندب ونوب أدعي

لوجهك محنتي وطول الدهر يولد

لأجل دينك صبر من شيمتي وطبعي








رُقية تكابد الأحزان..أغاث الاله قلب زُينب...نزف دمعة على السطور

----------


## دمعة على السطور

رُقيّة ..

ياطفلة الحسين.....

هذا من عطاءك منكِ ولكِ........ولاأرجو سوى قضاء حوائجي.....



دمعة تحت قدميكِ الناعمتين ....فاقبليني سيدتي..

----------


## MOONY

*رقيه  ..* 
*مازال صدى* 
* تلك الصرخة المدويه*
*أبتاااااه حسين*
*ابتااااه حسين*
*حسره وألم  تقطع** نياط القلوب* 
*عظم الله أجورنا وأجركم*
*ويعطيكِ ألف عافيه حبيبتي 
دمتي بود
تحياتي

*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

موني...حلولك يعني لقلبي الكثير.....
لدعواي أُطلق كل العنان........لأجلك.....

مأجورة عزيزتي..






ردت جسمي اليصوبه الدهر بسهام (جائت بمعنى قوس السهم)

يبني القلب ظل وجعان بسهام (هائم ..شارد)

سهم الأقدار يرمي أولادي بسهام (بمعنى نصيب)

سهام الموت وحدود المنية 









 أنا الفاقدة ..........أنيني لاينقطع....... 
أنا الموجوعة فمن يُساعدني....!! ومن يمد يده على جراحي...!!فيحد من نزفها.. 


فتارةً أشجو ...حسن...... مسموم ياولدي.. 
وأُخرى أجهش....حُسين .....مذبوح ياولدي ... 




معذرة يازهراء..
مأجورة...

بنزف دمعة...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قلبي بعطش يحسين روّي وريده 
وبجنتك لمّه وشيل أوجاعه 
نبضه يسافر يقصدك لوهو بيده 
بِزيارتك حصنه ورفع شراعه 
قلبي شبيده والجسد صار قيده 
ليته أسير بمرقدك وبشعاعه 
والنبض يانبض الوفا الـ صار جِيده 
يرخص بدمه لك.. وشريانه باعه 
لو يزرع الخافق رواية جديدة 
مثّل عِشق دمعة بطولة اطباعه 










متى أًعانق تُربك..وأسبحُ في غباره.. 
اجعلني معك دنيا وآخرة .....بحق أمك الزهراء.. 
وبحق زينب ومُهجة زينب... 


أنفاس محبرة ... دمعة على السطور

----------


## فرح

لي وصايا من قلب ياخوي نفذها 

لين نوري غاب وهلتو على جسمي ذاك لتراب 

رجوتك وقف لساعه عندقبري 

واكثر من التلاوه والدعاءلجلي 

ولاتهمل الدمعه.. واوصيك بطفلتي 

عايفه انا دنياي ..وروحي متوجهه لخالقي 

اختك ومن صغرها تعرف بحنانك 

ولو تشاهديااخوي مااشوفه ...بوحدتي 

وياي وتصورهم بعين القلب وهم نجاتي بشدتي 

الخمسه اصحاب الكساء ضياءهم ينورحفرتي 

حبهم نجاتي وخلاص جسمي من النارالحاطمه 

سعاده وياحلا رووعة ذاك لحساس 

اتصوربروحي ترفرعلى ذاك الضريح 

وتنتحب بصوت طلبتك سيدي .... 

ياعسى روحي تستريح.. 

ومن نخاك حاشى تردطلبته... 

يااكبر امنياتي ويااغلى شي بدنيتي 

اتمنى الشفاعه والرضا وتونسي بوحشتي .._فـــــرح_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فرح ،، كلماتك أثرت بقلبي الكثير.....سلم حرفك الرائع وحضوركِ المدعاة لسرور قلمي..
كوني دوماً بالقرب من دمعة أيتها الحبيبة ..
لكِ عظيم الأجر بهذه الليلة ..ودعاء بتوفيق يُزاول روحكِ ..












علمتني *زينبٌ الطُهر* دروساً كيف أعشق..!!
حين ضحّت بعزيز الروح قُربة ..فتقبل ربُ منا ولك الوجدان يخفق..


فتنحى السعدُ عني...... عندما لامستُ للقلب جداراً قد تشقق....

وتجلببتُ بسُقمي....حينما رافقتُ عبراتِ القداسة... عُلّ همّي فتدفق...

ومشيتُ الدرب أنعى .....وأعدُ العُدة للخطب الدواهي ...قلبي يشفق

ألماً صدّعاً جليلاً ......كيف للطهر تلقّت نُبُلَ القومِ وسال الشجو يُهرق

إنها زينبُ أختُ القمرينِ...ابنة الطاعنِ بالرمحِ وللأقوال أصدق

تنظر الأحباب صرعى سغباً ترجو عدواً قد تمادى ولوجدِ الطهر أحرق

ترسمُ الأيام حزناً ... يُحني ضلعاً للسماءِ ..ويعود اليوم للأحزان أملق (بمعنى اليوم أنفق من الأحزان الكثير)
لشقيق الروح تخطو تتعثر ..وبتربِ القبر جال الدمعُ للآهات أعنق (عانق)

ماجرى أشجى فؤادي... وسطوري شُلّت الأقلام منها... بيتُ دمعي صار ينطق

زينبٌ الطُهرُ الجليلة ....تتخطى كل إبّانِ الحروفِ بل وأعمق

ليتني كُنتُ السبية ....بدلاً عن ربة الخدر العفيفة..وبحزني كنت أغرق

فهنا زينبٌ غذتنيَّ حُباً ...دونها فالعشق من قلبيّ لمّا صار يلصق





ذكرى الأربعين...
قطعة من قلب ..بنزف دمعة 
مأجورين موالي..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في بلدتنا ...كان هناك شابان مؤمنان يخدمان أهل البيت صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ..

توفيا يرحمها الله منذ أشهر...

كانا صديقا أخي حفظه الله...


والبارحة ذكرهم فأحببتُ أن اكتب بحقهم وعلى شرف الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

فكتبت على لسان أخي.......واعذروني فقد كنتُ على عجلة ...







ياللي خدمت حسين نام بقبرك تهنى 

وتأكد أبو السجاد يحضر لك ويتعنى

قضيت العمر ياخويا خادم حق أبو اليمة 

وأبو اليمة الكريم اليوم يحوّل قبرك لـ جنّة 







رحمهما الله وأسكنهما فردوسه الأعلى مع محمد وآله الطاهرين...


رحم الله من قرأ الفاتحة لشرف النبي وآله ..ولارواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..


دمعة..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سأجعل قلمي ينزف دماً ويكتب اروع الكلمات  في شأن الرسول وآله*
*وكل مساحاتي البيضاء سأمليها حزناً وألما لمصاب المصطفى محمد*
*في وقت كانت المدينة في ظلام دامس بعدما انطفىء نور النبوة* 
*في لحظات كانت موحشة بإهلها لغياب حبيب الله وصفوه*
*سأقيم عزاء في قلبي إكراماً لفاطمة ..تقديراً لـ علي*
* محبة للـ الحسن والحسين ..*
*وسأرسم كل الشجون حول أضلعي وسأخط وآنادي وامحمده* 
*فيا قلب لااقبل منك عذراً  اذا لم تحزن على الرسول وسأشلعك من كل الجذور* 
*لانك حينها لاتناسب ان تكون في روح متيمة بمحمد ..*

*يارسول الله اني توجهت واستشفعت بك الى الله فاشفع لي عند ربك ..يامن كنت للرحمة نبي ،وبالرسالة حفي ...*
*اقبل يسير كلماتي وحروفي في شأنك مولاي ..*
*آمتكـ...*

*اعذروا لجاجة آحرفي فكتبتها على عجالة من امري لما احسست به ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

أنى للبسمة والظهور على وجهي ...؟؟

أختفت 
أختنقت 

تعبت ٌ من تصنعها ....

----------


## نُون

صَرْحَكِ فَارِهٌ بِـ الوَجَعِ وَ الجَمَال بِـ آَنٍ وَاحِد ! 


دَمْعَة :
مَسَائَكِ - جُنَّة - ،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

احبتي.....لكم أصدق الدعاء ...وبالغ شكري...مأجورون بهذا المصاب الجلل.. 











أشكي همومي للجبار

وأشبح عيني للكرار

ترضى ياعلي ترضى 

تهجم الأعدى وسط الدار




............................










لأنصب عزى طول الدهر وأنعاك ورثي  (من رثاء وإبداء الحزن والعزاء)

يابويا مهمومة وعليّه الحزن ورثي  (جاءت كصفة لحالة حزنها ... يُرثى له)

من بعد موتك يالعمد غصبوني ورثي  (جائت من إرث =مُلك و نصيب )

جار الدهر ياياب قوم انظر شـ بيّه



بضعٌ من حشرجات صدر...


ساعد الله قلبكِ يازهراء..

مأجور ياأميري ياعلي...








*بإحساس دمعة*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لأجلِ *فاطمة* .....









أُجهضت كل تعابير الفرح...
وتخلت مهجتي كُلَّ الحُلول ...
يالها من فاجعة أجرت الأحزان في دمعٍ هطول
تعجز الأحرفُ مني...ماعساها أن تصف ماذا تقول..!

ليتني كُنت على البابِ أدافع للبتول 
ليتني فيها أُواسي قلب (*يس*) الرسول
ليتها جدران قلبي كُسرت أبدت مُثول
ودم القلبِ تساقط دافقاً مثل السيول
ليت روحي تتمزق برؤوسٍ للنصول
ليت ضلعي دون زهراء تقوّس بالذبول
نبت المسمارُ ياليت بصدري لايزول
كيف لاأبدي النحول...!
وعلى سقف البتولِ ...أوقدتُ للحقدِ ناراً هي تسري وتصول
أبجدياتُ وريدي... قد توالت في صعودٍ ونزول
ونقيعُ الهم في لُبِيَّ لايلقى عُدُول 
كل ذلك *و*رجائي أحظى من *فاطم* قبول 
كل ذلك *و*رجائي ألقى من *فاطم* قبول











عظيم الأجر لقلبكِ زهراء....ياسيدة النساء...
مأجور ياأميري..أحسن الله إلى الحسنين وزينب وأم كلثوم العزاء...
مأجور سادتي ومواليّ..مأجور ياصاحب الزمان..







*اهتزازة من قلب دمعة*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*توّرم قلبي......!!* 






جمع حقده وهجم بالدار يدوّر عن علي وينه

ماخـاف من الله الرجس قصده يغل دينه

ويلي ورى الباب اوقفت له فاطم حزينة 

خلي ابن عمي ولاتروّع هالأطفال


توّي يتيمة فاقدة بنصب عزية

خلي يجي الوالي ويشاهد هالرزية

عبده على بابي ويتطاول عليّه

ويدوس بيتٍ تهبطه الأملاك بإجلال


ماراعى ربه ولا حسب حُرمة لداري

ظل يدفع الباب الذي يحفظ ستاري

لن ماحصل لي ارتدي بجيته خماري

لين انكسر ضلعي وصار الكون زلزال


ليت العدو بس اكتفى بتهشيم ضلعي

من شافني وجّه لطم وازداد وجعي

واحمرت عيوني وهمل دمي ودمعي

لولا الوصية ياعلي ياعز الرجال



بصدري نبت مسمار واللطمة عمتني

وأسقط المُحسن يعتفر والضيم فتني

وزينب حزينة تنتحب من عاينتني

وأولادي ظلوا في كدر من جور الأفعال



ليته يجي المختار ويعاين أحوالي

ويشوف عزي اللي انهدم أول وتالي

ويشاهد بعينه بعصرة الباب اشجرى لي

ومسمار صدري اللي نبت ياسور العيال


 قومي يفضة بالعجل حملي جنيني

قبلٍ يموت اعلى الترب تنظره عيني

مكسور ضلعي مقدر أنهض لـ(هـ) بحنيني

 آه ياجنيني اللي سقط وانخسف الهلال









لعل الزهراء  كانت بجانبي...!

وهي من ساعدتني....على نظم النعاء...

فبحقكِ يابتول اقبليها ....

واستشفعي إلى ربك بقضاء حوائج السائلين

همسة للقارئي دمعة ..

اقرأوها بنبراتكم الشجية ..وبأطواركم الحزينة بطريقة نعاء...




*عزاء دمعة لسادتها...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بالقلب احتراق ،، وجذب حسرات ..!!* 






ياابن العسكري نوحي 
على أبوك انقتل مسموم 
وآنا أدري بجرف عينك 
بدل دمعك تسيل دموم 
جرحك نزف يالمهدي 
وبدروب الصبر يحدي 
دخيل اقبلني ياجدي 
وعانق دمعتي بصدرك 
تواسي قلبك المهموم 











عظيم الأجر للرسول الأعظم وسيدة النساء وعلي 
والآل الطهر.....وأعظم الأجر لصاحب العصر والزمان  
عجل الله فرجه الشريف... 





حرف دمعة ونزفها ...!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أحرفي مُخملية عند ذكركم ...*




مجنون وحب *المصطفى* عشقي وفني... (فني جائت من فن)
لقضي *العمر* كله بدروب الشوق وأفني (أفني=أمضي =أقضي)
حبه ذخيرة لو حضر موتي *وافني* (وافنّي =أتاني= جائني)
*وأنوارهم* وسط القبر تحضر إليه
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

فرع أصبح كياني والجذر *طه* وصل لي (أصل= اساس
*عشقه* السرى وسط القلب بالدم وصل لي (وصل جائت من وصول)
ياسامع *حروف* العشق سلم وصلي (أصلي)
لمدح النبي المختار وقدم *له* التحية 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 


ذكر النبي *المختار* جُنة (جنة=وقاية)
بحبه الفرح وسرور *جنه* (جانا)
*وبهالعشق* ندخل الجنة (جنة الفردوس)
جنة *رسول* *الله* العلية..


منذ أيام احتفظ بهذه السطور 
قررتُ أن أُخلدها بين دفاتري...ليومي هذا
واليوم افتتح بها صباحي ...
فهي الشفاء لروحي وهي النجاة ...
اقبلها ياحبيب الله...
واقبل دمعة..وامددها عطاء..... 


ولاأنسى إمام الجعفرية ...


لصادق أهل البيت قلبي ومهجتي..

وزهوةُ أشعاري بمدح الكوكبِ


اقبل ضعف قريحتي
ياحبيبي...


بوجدان دمعة كان كل ذاك....

----------


## MOONY

*مازلت تراتيل  حرفكِ  تجود بالجمال
لاعدمنا هذا الحرف الراقي والموالي
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن  وأهل بيت رسول الله
تحياتي لكِ
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

موني...!

شكراً لقلبك الطاهر..شكراً ...كثيراً....

دعائي أودعه النسمات.....لأجلك..موفقة مقضية حوائجك بحق الحسين الوجيه..

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

 








*حين نذرتُ قلبي للحسين.....!!*






إلك قلبي يبو السجاد

وقليل بحقك النبضات

نذرته من صغر سني

إلك يحيا بكل الأوقات

إلك دقاته تسمعها

دخيلك لاتودعها

منو غيرك يرجعها

ترى بعدك يبو الأكبر

تأكد كل نبض به مات



 هذه الأبيات لها حكاية ...ولها بقلبي أصداء لاتتوقف.....

وبعد أن أغلقتُ عليها قلبي ....

أراني اليوم أعرضها بين أيديكم...

وهي هبة لسيدتي الطاهرة أم البنين (أم الحسين) صلوات الله وسلامه عليها...!!

بقلم دمعة على السطور...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أنين في خاصرةِ الوجع...
لأجل فاطمة وجنينها 
* 




وعلى الباب أُناجي كوكباً قبل الأفول
أيها الكوكب أشرق وأنر دار البتول
قال لاأقوى احتمالاً فأنا من فرطِ عصرٍ ذاك قلبي قد تهشم 
ذاك حُزني لايزول
أولُ الأنفاسِ أمست تتقطع من أنينٍ زاكيٍ لم يتوقف بل يطول
وعلاماتُ دخانٍ عابسٍ يطبعُ في وجهِ شرياني الذهول 
وصدى الصفعة والعصرة لازال وتكسير الضلوع
راح ينعى نازفاً يحدو بروحي للنزول



أيها الباب توقف أرتجيك
وابتعد عن صدر أمي تلك زهراءُ الرسول
فتمادى البابُ والمسمارُ جوراً
نبتت في القلب آثار النحول

أمُ ضميني بجوفك ابعديني عن متاهات الضلالة 
وأعيديني إلى أصل الأصول
أمُ خفّيني عن الحُمرة والكسر.. جنبيني أن أرى ذاك الذبول
أمُ نادي واستغيثي بأميري ..واندبي فحل الفحول
.

.

.

سأعود زهراء...انتظريني..
فمُهجتي سُلبت ..





بحُرقة قلب..دمعة 
اقبليه ياأُماه..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*صرخةُ الزهراء...*




أنصفوني من أنا ..من ذا أكون...!!
كل آفاق الوجع لي يشهدون
أنا زهراءُ وبالآلام وشمي
وعلى الرب فإني لاأهون
فاطمٌ أُدعى وأُمُ لأبيها
زوجةُ الكرار سقمُ جار فيها
أم شبر وشبيرٍ وتليها
كلثمٌ.. زينبُ بعدي يحزنون
فاطمٌ بعد النبي المصطفى 
قد تهاوت من دياري أسقفا
ودمى قلبي أنيني أسفى 
وطغى المحجر دمعي والشجون
سلبوا إرثي وسهمي والأمان
أحرقوا دار اليتامى والجنان
عصروني كسروا الضلع بآن
جهلوا حقي به هم يجحدون
أيٌ مسمار تعدى حدّ صدري
أيٌ ضلعٍ قد تهشم حارصبري
وعليٌ بطل الأبطال يدري
يسكب الأوجاع بالدمع الهتون
أيٌ عينٍ قد دمت حمرتها
هي عين الكون في جمرتها
أيٌ كفٍ قد رمت سادتها
أيٌ سوطٍ قد تلوّى بالمتون
سقط المحسن ينعى ناطقاً
فعلى الأعتاب دمّي دافقاً
ربِ امهلهم عذاباً شاهقاً
لم يخافوا منك لا لم يحذرون




آهات الزهراء..بقلم دمعة..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*جراح الوصية ..*

يزينب آنا وش بيدي
وأشوف الدمع يملي العين
يبنتي من البكى هيدي
أبوصيش بعزيزي حسين
يزينب لاتفجعيني
وتقولي يمة ضميني
بس هاليوم عذريني 
أضمش والله مااقدر
وآنا بصدري المسمار

بس اوصيش يازينب
بعزيز القلب والغالي
اريدش من تشوفينه
وحيد من اخوته خالي
تقبلينه وتشمينه
يزينب والدمع جاري
تقولي هذي الوصية 
إلك من فاطمة أسرار

يزينب هذي الأكفان
دشوفيها ودسمعيني
ثلاثة يابنت عدنان
وعن الرابع تسأليني
ترى حسيني يظل عريان
يزينب من يواسيني
لهلّ العين وازفر هم
عليكم هالدهر غدار






والصبر...
أوصيكِ بالصبر يازينب...

هذا القليل 
هدية إلى روح سيدتي الشابة الطاهرة الزهراء الجليلة..
بأوجاع دمعة...

----------

